# Dual-Spec mit Patch 3.1



## Kurusawa (9. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich habe heute gelesen, dass Dual-Spec jz in patch 3.1 eingeführt wird. Was haltet ihr davon und was denkt ihr wird es für Folgen für das Gameplay haben ?


----------



## greenoano (9. Februar 2009)

Zu diesem Thema gibts schon mehrere Threats...
Ich finds extrem geil, keine Umskillkosten mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (9. Februar 2009)

ich werd als tank heal aktiv sein und mein dk pvp/pve


----------



## Taishan (9. Februar 2009)

Ich finde des grundsätzlich gut aber was soll das schon gross aufs "Gamplay" für Auswirkungen haben? 

Ich glaube nicht, dass Dualspec das Tank bzw heiler Problem lösen kann denn wer nicht gerne Tankt bzw heilt, der wird des auch in Zukunft nicht machen.

Davon abgesehen steht noch nicht fest, in welcher Form des Ganze umgesetzt wird.Ob´s dann letzt endlich was taugt, wird sich zeigen...


----------



## Maxugon (9. Februar 2009)

./push


----------



## Gen91 (9. Februar 2009)

Finde es auch nich schlecht, da wir eine eher kleine Gilde sind, mit 33 Accounts müssen unsere Hybrid-Klassen andauernd umskillen^^.
Und meine Hexe freut sich über PvP mit PvP-Skillung und mein Shami kann endlich Daylies als Ele machen xD.


----------



## Kurusawa (9. Februar 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> Ich finde des grundsätzlich gut aber was soll das schon gross aufs "Gamplay" für Auswirkungen haben?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass Duelspec das Tank bzw heiler Problem lösen kann denn wer nicht gerne Tankt bzw heilt, der wird des auch in Zukunft nicht machen.
> 
> Davon abgesehen, steht noch nicht fest in welcher Form des Ganze umgesetzt wird.Ob´s dann letzt endlich was taugt, wird sich zeigen...



Ich denke das kann unter Umständen böse enden: wenn z.B. der dd unzufrieden mit dem tank is und kurzerhand tank ''umskillt'' oder umgekehrt... Muss man sich am Anfang jedes ini-runs merken wer was und wie geskillt is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst ist am Ende der tank der heal, der dd tank und der heal dd...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossiwow (9. Februar 2009)

Das dualspec ist der größte scheiß den sich blizzard bisher geleistet hat und/oder noch leisten wird.
es wurde gesagt das  eine skillung bindend ist und nur teuer zu verlernen ist. das spiel wird langsam aber sicher richtig bullshit 
wegen solchen sachen. 10/25er ini system find ich genau so ein quatsch. Tausendwinter genauso.
Ist einfach eine antwort auf Warhammer und die angst das leute abwandern. und das ist scheiße und das macht das spiel kaputt.
Es kann vorzüge haben aber WoW richtet sich nach 2 patches völlig anders aus.
Für mich ist das einfach der beginn des Unterganges. wer das nit sieht hat selbst langsam den überblick verloren.
Kein klassen gleichgewicht mehr. nur noch die klassen laufen rum die gepusht wurden.


----------



## r0chel (9. Februar 2009)

ich finds ganz gut...endlich als ele daylies machen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (9. Februar 2009)

Naja bin da etwas skeptisch finde es eigentlich nicht sehr gut die!


EDIT: @ über mir  darf man das eigentlich Bilder von moderatoren benutzen?


----------



## Taishan (9. Februar 2009)

> Ich denke das kann unter Umständen böse enden: wenn z.B. der dd unzufrieden mit dem tank is und kurzerhand tank ''umskillt'' oder umgekehrt... Muss man sich am Anfang jedes ini-runs merken wer was und wie geskillt is biggrin.gif Sonst ist am Ende der tank der heal, der dd tank und der heal dd...



Naja, in Instanzen mal eben so umskillen wird man eher nicht können. Problematisch finde ich an der ganzen Sache, das potentielle Heiler oder Tanks geflamt werden könnten so nach dem Motto: "Wie DD?? Was ist denn deine Zweit-Skillung, du könntest doch wenn du wolltest also mach ma hinne jetzt !!!" ^^

Mir solls egal sein, ich bin Heiler (Priest) und werd`s auch bleiben , is halt für mich persönlich wegen PVP und PVE ganz praktisch...


----------



## Kwatamehn (9. Februar 2009)

Ossiwow schrieb:


> Das dualspec ist der größte scheiß den sich blizzard bisher geleistet hat und/oder noch leisten wird.
> es wurde gesagt das  eine skillung bindend ist und nur teuer zu verlernen ist. das spiel wird langsam aber sicher richtig bullshit
> wegen solchen sachen. 10/25er ini system find ich genau so ein quatsch. Tausendwinter genauso.
> Ist einfach eine antwort auf Warhammer und die angst das leute abwandern. und das ist scheiße und das macht das spiel kaputt.
> ...



Weil umspeccen bis dato so teuer war und nie gemacht wurde?


So wie ich es verstehen kann man sich 2 Specc aussuchen und bei zw. diesen kostenlos in Städten bzw. gegen geringe Kosten anderswo umspeccen.

Gut für diejenigen die PvE und PvP betreiben wollen und gut für Hybriden die Tank/Heal/DD sein können.

Normal und somit mit Kosten verbunden werden weiterhin diejenigen umspeccen müssen die PvE  Heiler/Tank/DD skillen könnten/wollen und PvP nochmals anders.

Antwort auf WAR, lol.....

und wenns abgeschaut ist....kritische Stimmen gegen WAR und entsprechenden Zahlen zeigen schon wo es damit hingeht.

Untergang von WoW...jaaa ganz klar, hast auch sehr treffende Argumente dazu geliefert - weil es DIR nicht taugt. Grossartig, spiel WAR, heul nicht rum und lass gut sein.


----------



## Khard (9. Februar 2009)

@Ossiwow

Wer macht sich bitte sorgen, dass leute zu War wechseln ?

Dual Specc war ein ewiger wunsch der Comunity..

Ich find Dualspecc geil, warum sollen die soetwas nicht einführen?


Bei solchen fällen sollte man sich mit der Comunity freuen, und sie nicht flamen.


lg


----------



## Dimiteri (9. Februar 2009)

es wird den heiler mangel ausgleichen den tank mangel nich  ein ele und ein heal shami (heal phadow priest moonkin-baum usw) brauchen fast das selbe equip da wird es dank dual spec mehr heal möglichkeiten geben während für die richtigen inis (raid und so) tank equip vorrausgesetzt is deshalb solange der spieler was passendes dafür nich im inventar/bank hat bringt es auch nichts


----------



## shartas (9. Februar 2009)

ich freu mich auch mit meiner hexe pvp/pve umzuskillen wie ich will ohne extrakosten, und alle die rumheulen, dass nun keine reinen dds mitgenommen werden ist einfach schwachsinn. freut euch lieber, dass bei bossen wo nicht die volle anzahl der heiler im raid benötigt wird diese nun mit schaden austeillen können und ihr den boss scheller umklatschen könnt.


----------



## advanced08 (9. Februar 2009)

ich finds extrem nice bis jetzt bin ich gehemmt immer als tank mitzugehen da mir das umskillen zu teuer ist 

mit dem neuem system legt sich das ganze wieder ^^


----------



## Kurusawa (9. Februar 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> Naja, in Instanzen mal eben so umskillen wird man eher nicht können...



Doch, es wird es !!! Zitat : ''Wenn Ihr in einer Instanz Eure zweite Skillung wählt, dann soll das nicht mehr als einige Silberstücke kosten.'' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fildus (9. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es eifach super. Ich war bis bc heiler und es macht mir heute noch spass. aber schon damals hat es wahnsinnig zeit gekostet die daylies zu machen und es war unmöglich auch mal dd zu spielen da man weder equip hatte noch die lust jedes mal 50 gold zu blechen. für mich, als heiler aus leidenschaft, wird das game dadurch nur flexibler, nicht falsch balanciert. 

Gruß,
Fil


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Dualspec das Tank bzw heiler Problem lösen kann denn wer nicht gerne Tankt bzw heilt, der wird des auch in Zukunft nicht machen.



Gibt einige Leute die das machen. Für Raids sicher weniger relevant aber für ne normale Ini würde ich auch tanken, nur eben nicht dafür umskillen.


----------



## Taishan (9. Februar 2009)

> Doch, es wird es !!! Zitat : ''Wenn Ihr in einer Instanz Eure zweite Skillung wählt, dann soll das nicht mehr als einige Silberstücke kosten.''



Das ist von offizieller Seite so bestätigt? Holla das kann was werden, da darf dann jeder mal ran wenns grad nicht so rund läuft ^^


----------



## Favorit (9. Februar 2009)

* Patch 3.1 // Dual-Spec*

Das Ende aller reinen DD Klassen!

Wobei nee, wir brauchen noch Magier für Portale und Tische und Hexer für GS+SS+PS, nen paar Hunter noch für MS!!

besser nochmal von vorne....

* Patch 3.1 // Dual-Spec*

Das Ende aller Schurken!

So jetzt ist's richtig!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Februar 2009)

Ich find's ne tolle Sache, sehe aber ein paar Schwächen:
Wer aus Prinzip keinen Bock hat, zu heilen oder zu tanken, wird das mit Dual Spec auch nicht tun.

Sollte sich entgegen meiner Erwartung doch durchsetzen, dass mehr Leute freiwillig mehr machen als nur DPS, hat man beim Würfeln auf Loot auch mehr Konkurrenz, weil auf einmal jeder 2 Sorten Ausrüstung braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sämtliche Tankklassen werden noch schlimmer mit Ninja-Invites und Tells gespammt als jemals zuvor. Auf meinem Server bekomme ich alle paar Minuten eine Nachricht, ob ich nicht irgendwo für irgendwen irgendwas tanken will. Mit Dual-Spec nimmt das nicht ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell ist es aber definitiv sehr hilfreich und spart auch tonnenweise Gold. Kein dauerndes Respeccen zwischen Arena und Raid und man wird automatisch eine ganze Ecke flexibler.


----------



## Kurusawa (9. Februar 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> Das ist von offizieller Seite so bestätigt? Holla das kann was werden, da darf dann jeder mal ran wenns grad nicht so rund läuft ^^



Das seh ich genauso. Ghostcrawler bestätigte es im WoWForum bestätigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurusawa (9. Februar 2009)

Favorit schrieb:


> * Patch 3.1 // Dual-Spec*
> 
> Das Ende aller reinen DD Klassen!
> 
> ...



/signt


----------



## Elda (9. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Naja bin da etwas skeptisch finde es eigentlich nicht sehr gut die!
> 
> 
> EDIT: @ über mir  darf man das eigentlich Bilder von moderatoren benutzen?


Haha alsob die Bilder den Moderatoren gehören!
Dual Spec ist ganz cool kann man PvE und PvP machen mit den richtigen skillungen ohne viel gold auszugeben!


----------



## Taishan (9. Februar 2009)

> Gibt einige Leute die das machen. Für Raids sicher weniger relevant aber für ne normale Ini würde ich auch tanken, nur eben nicht dafür umskillen.



Sicher, den ein oder anderen wirds da geben aber ich befürchte, dass die Leuts mehrheitlich auch weiterhin bei ihrer jetzigen (also favorisierten) Skillung bleiben werden, sodass es auch mit dualspec  keine merkliche Besserung geben wird.
Würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn ich mich da irre.Wir werden sehen ^^


----------



## Stefge (9. Februar 2009)

Finde ich sehr gut die Idee


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Februar 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> Sicher, den ein oder anderen wirds da geben aber ich befürchte, dass die Leuts mehrheitlich auch weiterhin bei ihrer jetzigen (also favorisierten) Skillung bleiben werden, sodass es auch mit dualspec  keine merkliche besserung geben wird.
> Würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn ich mich da irre, wir werden sehen ^^



Sehe ich genauso. Die Menschen hassen nichts mehr als Verantwortung, weshalb es immer wesentlich mehr DDs als Tanks und Heiler gibt. Flöhe hüten, die Gruppe am Leben erhalten, das ist halt eine Ecke schwieriger und anstrengender, als nur auf den Mobs rumzuhauen. Auch wenn sich jetzt einige vielleicht angegriffen fühlen, aber es ist ganz einfach so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamor (9. Februar 2009)

ganz gut jo... aber hätts das schon früher gegeben könnt ich jetzt auf dem Server ne Runde Chopper spendieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twixst (9. Februar 2009)

Naja, ich als Damage Dealer finds gut, mich hätte es aber auch nicht gestört, hätte man es weggelassen. Ich werde Frost (PvP und leveln) und Frostfeuer (Instanzen) skillen. Ich finds auch gut, weil man dann schneller Tanks oder Heiler findet.


----------



## mister.G (9. Februar 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Die Menschen hassen nichts mehr als Verantwortung, weshalb es immer wesentlich mehr DDs als Tanks und Heiler gibt. Flöhe hüten, die Gruppe am Leben erhalten, das ist halt eine Ecke schwieriger und anstrengender, als nur auf den Mobs rumzuhauen. Auch wenn sich jetzt einige vielleicht angegriffen fühlen, aber es ist ganz einfach so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja wenn ich zu beginn von wow gewusst hätte wie schwer es ist Tanks oder Heiler für Inis zu finden, hätte ich auch einen gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alandius (9. Februar 2009)

Also Als Heiler und Tank ist das echt super. Wenn man bedenkt was für eine qual das war zu lvln oder auch die daylis zu machen (oder was für unmengen an gold ^^) 
und bei schwierigen encounter kann dann auch locker mal schnell umgeskillt werden falls man zu viel heiler hat oder zu viele tanks (bsp saphiron).

Ganz dickes + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!!!

(das ist aus sicht eines Heilers und eines Tanks ;D )

für DD´s ist das bestimmt nicht gaaaanz soooooo sinnvoll ^^ aber die sollen nicht so egoistisch sein und uns auch mal was gönnen.


----------



## Lotako (9. Februar 2009)

... Ich finde es Dumm ...

Ich finde es besser wenn jeder spieler eine Aufgabe in sich siht .. und nicht alles auf einmal machen kann ...

BC FTW


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (9. Februar 2009)

An sich finde ich das ganze schon sehr gut. So kann ich mit meiner PvP-Magierin in Inis auf Feuer skillen. Das einzige Problem ist, dass manche z.B. keine Ahnung vom heilen haben und das könnte zu großen Problem führen. Allerdings ist Dual Spec in Raids sehr nützlich. (z.B. mehr dmg)


----------



## High-Ender (9. Februar 2009)

Endlich kann ich ohne bedenken heilen. Bin Shadow und hab schon gutes Heal-Equip und heilen macht mir auch Spaß, aber jedesmal 100g is zu heftig. Ich bin da nicht der einzige. Ich denke das Dualspec schon etwas gegen Tank und Healmangel hilft.


----------



## rocktboyy (9. Februar 2009)

Ganz kurz ich weß nicht wie ihr das versteht 

also das ist meine vorstellung

Der Dualspecc ist nich tso das man sich ebend kurz umsonst umskillt sondern das ist alles ebendfalls mit kosten verbunden  halt wenn beim lehrer die option kommen "Ich möchte meine Talente verlernen"  und dann halt die 2te option noch kommt "ich möchte mein 2ten Talentbaum anehmen" 

ich finde so ist das gut gemacht und es bleibt alles normal nur es spart zeit


----------



## Manthis81 (9. Februar 2009)

Weis einer wie sich das dann mit Glyphen verhält, bzw ists dann möglich für beide Speccs die Glyphen zu sockeln?


----------



## TheOlimar (9. Februar 2009)

Ossiwow schrieb:


> Das dualspec ist der größte scheiß den sich blizzard bisher geleistet hat und/oder noch leisten wird.
> es wurde gesagt das  eine skillung bindend ist und nur teuer zu verlernen ist. das spiel wird langsam aber sicher richtig bullshit
> wegen solchen sachen. 10/25er ini system find ich genau so ein quatsch. Tausendwinter genauso.
> Ist einfach eine antwort auf Warhammer und die angst das leute abwandern. und das ist scheiße und das macht das spiel kaputt.
> ...



Lass mich raten du bist entweder Schurke oder Mage. Weil du kannst ja eh deine "PvE" Skillung fürs PvP benutzen. Dual-Specc bringt fasst nur Vorteile mit sich. Der einzige Nachteil den ich sehe das noch mehr typen die noch anfänger sind und sich nicht mit der Klasse so gut auskennen dann als heiler oder tank versuchen... aber mir ist das eh egal unsere Gilde hat mehrere Hybriden und für die (inklusive mir) kommt das nur zu recht, weil dann bin ich DD oder Heiler ohne dauernt 50g auszugeben da wir eben beides brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SonicTank (9. Februar 2009)

Super Sache, DualSpec...

Eine Frage stelle ich mir dennoch: Habe ich dann zwei Skilltrees die ich beliebig wechseln kann, oder muss ich jedesmal neu skillen, wenn ich also von Tank auf DD gehen möchte?

Stelle mir das so vor: Naxx 10/25, bei Saphiron brauchts ja bekanntlich nur einen Tank, da könnten der/die andere/n Tank/s ja auf den DD Tree wechseln. Oder muss man dann erst neu skillen? Wenn das schon in den Patchnotes steht, dann hab ich das wohl überlesen, sry. Aber wenn nicht, vielleicht weiß einer Antwort, Danke!


----------



## milianovic (9. Februar 2009)

Manthis81 schrieb:


> Weis einer wie sich das dann mit Glyphen verhält, bzw ists dann möglich für beide Speccs die Glyphen zu sockeln?


 also meines wissens ändern sich die glyphen wenn man zwischen den skillungen switcht, will aber nix versprechen

und ich find des ne geile sache, glaub aber nich, dass man dds dazu überredet, zu tanken/healen, sondern, dass eher die tanks und healer endlich ne möglichkeit haben, pvp zu machen, oder dalys usw... (will damit nich sagen, dass kein dd jetzt healt/tankt, sondern nur überwiegend andersrum), wird bei mir genauso sein, mein tank dk darf dann endlich auch pvp machen, ohne dauerkosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: also, @Ossiwow ich sehe das nich als wow untergang... die verkaufszahlen steigen weiter und weiter... ob sie das spiel nun "verbessern" oder "verschlechtern" ändert nichts.... wow boomt, also labbert mal nich so nen scheiß, von wegen es geht unter... ich bin selber mit einigen änderungen unzufrieden... trotzdem is der unterganz noch weit enfernt... wow fängt erst langsam an zu expandieren


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (9. Februar 2009)

Manthis81 schrieb:


> Weis einer wie sich das dann mit Glyphen verhält, bzw ists dann möglich für beide Speccs die Glyphen zu sockeln?



Hallo, muss mal meinen Senf dazu geben!
Also: soweit ich weiß kann man in Hauptstädten kostenlos umskillen ( auf den 2ten gespeicherten Baum) und in Instanzen o.ä. für paar Silber.
Die Glyphen und das Interface sollen automatisch geändert werden und ich find es einfach nur 'aller erste Sahne' da ich Druide bin, Mainskillung Heal....
Als 2t Skillung kommt der Bär und habe mit dem tanken auch Erfahrung. Endlich kann ich meine Dailys fix mit Dmg skillung machen und muss meine Gegner (vorallem auf Allys bezogen!)^^ nicht 'totheilen'.
Ich kann mit dmg machen in Naxx und bei 'schweren' Bossen,  Zappzerapp, bin ich wieder heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ehrlich gesagt find ich die ganzen Leute die hier rumheulen das WoW den Bach runter geht lächerlich. Hätte Blizz nichts gemacht (also auf Pre Bc gelassen) würden sie heulen....mimmimii....ruffarmen ...sooo schwer, PvP...bringt nichts, wochenlanges farmen für ein Item.....

Schätzt lieber die unheimliche Arbeit von Blizzard...ihr habt keine Ahnung wie schwer dieses Programmieren, Klassenbalancing etc. ist.

Naja...bringt jetzt nichts sich drüber aufzuregen...
So long...


----------



## Krisocka (9. Februar 2009)

Ich bin äußerst erfreut, dass ich endlich mit meinem Krieger zwischen Furor und Deff wechseln ohne jedes Mal 50g auszugeben. Ich spiele schon lange beides und habe für beide Skillungen gutes Equip, bloß, jedes Mal wechseln wenn ein Tank gebraucht wird, geht ziemlich ins Geld.


----------



## Lowstar (9. Februar 2009)

Ossiwow schrieb:


> Kein klassen gleichgewicht mehr. nur noch die klassen laufen rum die gepusht wurden.



seh ich auch so >.>'


----------



## The Future (9. Februar 2009)

finds selbst als schami gut das es sowas gibt werde von verstärker dann als 2tes ele skillen schon allein wegen flächen dd

 zudem ist es gut da es ja einige bosse gibt bei denen alle die auch nur etwas Fehrnkampf können [ haha dolch wurf ihr Witzbolde meine ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ] in die ecke sollen weil der boss so hammer viel im nahkampf raus hau oder Gruul als beispiel sollte man sich ja großflächig verteilen geht viel besser als reiner Fehrnkämpfer als wie nahkämpfer.

Und so habe ich auch noch genug dmg für ebend solche bosse.

 und seien wir doch mal erlich der flächen dmg vom Schami hat steil.


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. Februar 2009)

hmmm also mit meinem Katzendruiden
weiß nicht ob das so gut ist.
Ich habe auch alle Tankskills im
Talentbaum schon außer Dickes Fell.
Mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (9. Februar 2009)

Ich queste onehin als Heal, wenn es knapp wird BÄM 8k Regrow crit + 5k hot (das sind 1000hp mehr als ich überhaupt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
mit 3.1 wird es evtl etwas entspannter werden wenn ich als eule qsten kann...oder sogar als dd in ne ini wenns keinen heal mehr braucht, und wenns dann net geht werd ich heiler und der Priest shadow...doch ich denke da ist Potenzial drin in der Sache


----------



## pudelmuetze48 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es super das mna auch mal umskillen kann, ohne gleich Gold ausgeben zu müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So wäre meiner meinung auch das problem mit denn skillungen im PvP und im PvE geklärt.
Nätürlich hat man auch denn vorteil das mann als tank oder heiler auch mal auf DMG wechseln kann oder auch anders rum.

Mfg

Pudelmuetze48


----------



## Ushapti (9. Februar 2009)

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen... wieso deises gemecker? Wen es stört, wer es blöd findet und meint es würde sonstwas schlimmes sein kann es doch einfach ignorieren?!
Mit meinem Rogue geht mir das auch am Arsch vorbei, den Nutz ich nur für's PvE und ab und an mal paar bg's.
Bei meinem pala jedoch ist das einie riesen Erleichterung. Da ich mit diesem als Tank und Heiler unterwegs bin kommen durch umskillen unmengen an Kosten auf einen zu und das hält einen oftmals davon ab mit in eine Ini oder gar nen Raid zu gehen... es wird eben auf dauer scheiße Teuer.
Als ich nur meinen Rogue haate, hätte ich wohl auch gesagt, wozu der scheiß, aber mit dem Pala kann ich das nur befürworten


----------



## MadRedCap (9. Februar 2009)

Dual-Specc für nen PvP only Schurken.... lohnt nicht wirklich, deswegen seh ich das erst mal gelassen, weils mich ned interessiert. 



Würd mich aber jemand nach meiner Meinung fragen... Schwachsinn. Jetzt haben sie für die Heiler erst Zaubermacht eingeführt, damit die mit den wenigen Schaden machenden Skills auch Schaden machen und jetzt der Schmarrn.


----------



## ohh (9. Februar 2009)

also ich bin momentan frost arkan geskillt (bin magier,sollte aber klar sein)
und skille für raids meistens nicht um da ich auch so mitgenommen werde,vor 1-2 monaten noch als umgeskillt für naxx 25, da da equipment noch bissel schlechter war. naja ich bin zwar nich der überflieger im dps meter aber auch nich ganz unten dabei
also meiner meinung nach ist das mit dem dualdingens für gildenraids weniger interessant als für randoms -weil auch andre dd klassen z.b retripala ja nicht zwingend umskillen müssen um raiden zu können , aber dennoch kann man dadurch etwas mehr schaden herauskitzeln.
naja für mich wirds raidtechnisch trozdem nichts bringenm da ich wahrscheinlich dann 2 pvp skillungen mit rainhau, da im 2on2 die eine besser im 5on5 /3on3 die andre besser is(meiner meinung nach)


----------



## 123Kill (9. Februar 2009)

I LOVE IT hab heute aus langeweile in den Achivmentfenstern rum geguckt Ergeniss Gesamtes Gold beim Lehrer gelassen ca 3k GOLD


----------



## Traklar (9. Februar 2009)

Ich muss zugeben, zu BC-Zeiten wärs mir lieber gewessen. Da ich eh kein PvP-Fan bin und mein Defkrieger mehr als genug Schaden macht, werde ich diesen Dienst wohl nicht zu oft nutzen. Aber für Heilklassen und andere, die gerne PvE/PvP machen ist das immer noch eine sehr gute Änderung.


----------



## KiLLa239 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es sehr gut...
Einerseits der Kosten wegen und andererseits denke ich, dass es so mehr Healer und Tanks geben wird, dass heißt man nichtmehr ne halbe Stunde lang "Nurnoch Tank und Heal für HdZ4 Hero!" im /2 und /4 spamen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinem Pala spiele ich gerne mal DD, aber auch gerne mal Heal... also kommt es mir auch da gelgen.

Ka wie ich das ganze bei meinem Hunter einsetzen werde... SV > all sowieso, aber vermutlich BM damit meine Geisterbestie malwieder aus dem Stall kommt.


----------



## Albra (9. Februar 2009)

> Hoffnung gibt es auch für alle, die mit mehreren Ausrüstungssets in der Tasche durch Azeroth streifen. Auf die Frage, ob es Pläne gibt, die Umrüstung zu vereinfachen, antwortet Ghostcrawler:
> „Eure Ausrüstung wird nicht automatisch getauscht, sobald Ihr Eure zweite Skillung wählt. Wir wissen aber von dem Problem und die Einführung der Dual-Specs ist die richtige Zeit, sich über einen einfacheren Wechsel Eurer Klamotten Gedanken zu machen.“



okay wer an dieser stelle noch kein outfitter hat hat einen großteil des umziehens verpennt
ein kleiderschrank wär doch viel effektiver um die ganzen sets unterzubringen


----------



## TBrain (9. Februar 2009)

pudelmuetze48 schrieb:


> Ich finde es super das mna auch mal umskillen kann, ohne gleich Gold ausgeben zu müssen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erstens das und 2. ist es viel bequemer. Aktuell läuft es so, dass man verlernt und dann erstmal 10min über den Talenten brütet und jeden Punkt einzeln anklickt damit man auch richtig neu skillt. Das geht dann allen ganz bequem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakanisha (9. Februar 2009)

Ich finds im großen und ganzen auch nicht schlecht.
Aber was sich wohl erheblich ändern wird, ist das man warscheinlich dann garnicht mehr mit randoms in ne ini kann. Wird dann so Spezi geben, die meinen sieh könnten mit off equip tanken etc.

Aber für mich prsönlich ist das wunderbar. Endlich wieder mit meinem heal dudu anständig daylis machen und Farmen gehen.


----------



## Sch1llman (9. Februar 2009)

beste änderung ever, spart mir paar hundert gold in der woche. außerdem habe ich jedesmal, wenn ich aus zeitdruck gleichzeitig skille und durch sw reite, equip einpacke etc, riesen schiss, dass ich irgendwas falsch skille^^
ist mittlerweile zwar schon auswendiges rumgeklicker, aber es nervt halt doch.


----------



## Distructor (9. Februar 2009)

also ich wünsche mir das klassen abgeschafft werden und es nur noch eine klasse gibt die tanken, heilen und dmg machen kann...........wobei soweit weg sind wir bei wow ja nicht mehr^^.


----------



## ANubiZzz (9. Februar 2009)

Ich seh es vor mir,

Vergelter die heilen, 
Jäger mit ohne pet,
Bäume als bären verkleidet,

das wird sehr funny




Distructor schrieb:


> also ich wünsche mir das klassen abgeschafft werden und es nur noch eine klasse gibt die tanken, heilen und dmg machen kann.



gibt es schon..

der ImbaDin. xD


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (10. Februar 2009)

Khard schrieb:


> Dual Specc war ein ewiger wunsch der Comunity...




Und genau das ist das Problem, wieso macht Blizz auch immer den Fehler und geht auf das geheule der Spieler ein?
Genau desswegen ist WoW jetzt auch so verkommen! 

Bäh, bäh WoW ist viel zu schwer! 
Wäh, ich will auch alle Instanzen sehen, ohne etwas dafür tun zu müssen. *schnüff*
Schnief, ich will Epics geschenkt haben...

u.s.w 

Blizz sollte weniger auf solche Leute eingehen, dann würden sich heute auch weniger einen Classic-Realm wünschen.

WoW wird vonm Patch zu Patch leichter und ich denke auch nur darum hat es so viele Spieler. 
Es ist das einzige MMO das ich kenne, in dem mal so ziemlich alles in den A*** geschoben bekommt, ohne gross irgendwas leisten zu müssen.
Der Mehrheit gefällt das anscheinend... 

Es sind nur kleinikeiten wo sie jedesmal ändern, aber die Stimmung geht so immer mehr flöten.
Nur schon durch solche Einführungen wie die Portsteine vor jeder Ini, hat sich einiges im Vergleich zu früher geändert.

Das komische ist nur wie sich die Leute zu solchen Aussagen rechtfertigen wollen. 
Vowegen, dass Gelegenheitspieler auch mal was sehen wollen. Ich bin seit 4 Jaren nur Gelegenheitspieler, aber habe dennoch die meisten Instanzen geshen.
AQ 40 und Naxx hab ich zu Classiczeiten NICHT gsehen, aber das war ja nicht wirklich schlimm, denn es gab ja noch den ganzen Rest.

Egal, ich bin eh vom Thema abgekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Iuva (10. Februar 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> ...
> Jäger mit ohne pet,
> ...



mhm, jäger ohne pet - auch interessant ...

ich als shadow finds genial - umgeskillt hab ich so auch immer wieder, aber so wirds mir halt erleichtert ...


----------



## mister.G (10. Februar 2009)

ich mach mir dann 2 mal die selbe Skillung und wechsel hin und her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santa_Chief (10. Februar 2009)

Ossiwow schrieb:


> Das dualspec ist der größte scheiß den sich blizzard bisher geleistet hat und/oder noch leisten wird.
> es wurde gesagt das  eine skillung bindend ist und nur teuer zu verlernen ist. das spiel wird langsam aber sicher richtig bullshit
> wegen solchen sachen. 10/25er ini system find ich genau so ein quatsch. Tausendwinter genauso.
> Ist einfach eine antwort auf Warhammer und die angst das leute abwandern. und das ist scheiße und das macht das spiel kaputt.
> ...



kann ich so unterschreiben


----------



## teroa (10. Februar 2009)

Ossiwow schrieb:


> Das dualspec ist der größte scheiß den sich blizzard bisher geleistet hat und/oder noch leisten wird.
> es wurde gesagt das  eine skillung bindend ist und nur teuer zu verlernen ist. das spiel wird langsam aber sicher richtig bullshit
> wegen solchen sachen. 10/25er ini system find ich genau so ein quatsch. Tausendwinter genauso.
> Ist einfach eine antwort auf Warhammer und die angst das leute abwandern. und das ist scheiße und das macht das spiel kaputt.
> ...



dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen....


----------



## Arkanoss (10. Februar 2009)

Ossiwow schrieb:


> Das dualspec ist der größte scheiß den sich blizzard bisher geleistet hat und/oder noch leisten wird.
> es wurde gesagt das  eine skillung bindend ist und nur teuer zu verlernen ist. das spiel wird langsam aber sicher richtig bullshit
> wegen solchen sachen. 10/25er ini system find ich genau so ein quatsch. Tausendwinter genauso.
> Ist einfach eine antwort auf Warhammer und die angst das leute abwandern. und das ist scheiße und das macht das spiel kaputt.
> ...



Es ist nicht eure meihnung zu dam game gefragt sondern zu der einen sache also bleibt auch dabei.... 
Halt einfach deine backen und verzieh dich ins Warhammer-forum wenn es dir so gut gefällt und lass uns mit noch so einem uniteressanten comment in ruh oder es gibt paar auf die glocken.. grumml -.-*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: ich finds super dann kann ich endlich switchen zwichen heal dudu und katze ^^^TOP BLIZZ macht weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mister.G (10. Februar 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen....



Wer so einer lahmen Begründung zustimmt ist einfach einfach nur lächerlich. Wenn es nach euch ginge, wäre bis heute kein einziges Addon erschienen und DANN würde das große meckern erst richtig losgehen. Seit doch froh das so auf die Community eingegangen wird. Zwar läuft das nicht immer gut aber trotzdem ist in dem Dual-Spec nichts negatives zu erkennen. Anscheinend habt ihr Spaß daran Gold auszugeben oder? xD
Als ob das ein Unterschied zu jetzt wäe. Das umskillen wird einfach nur angenehmer gemacht und angenehmer bedeutet nicht unbedingt auch leichter. Auch die Tatsache das Jäger jetzt keinee Pfeile mehr brauchen (obwohl ein bisschen an Reallismus fehlt) ist ja kaum der Rede wert.

Und vom Untergang von WoW merk ich aber nicht viel... Wie war das letztens nochmal? Ungefähr 11,5 Millionen Spieler? Das lohnt sich ja kaum, kommt Leutz wir fahren die Server mal runter...


----------



## damoon (10. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte nochmal ein paar Sachen zu dem Thema sagen:

WoW wird damit vor die Hunde gehen.

Es wird wie folgt ablaufen: Jeder der heilen könnte, muss auch heilen. Oder er darf halt nicht mit. Jeder der tanken könnte, muss tanken. Oder darf nicht mit

Seid dem Patch 3.0 ist zumindest auf unseren Server sehr starken Heiler- und Tankmangel. Gefühlte 99% aller Paladine sind jetzt "DD's" und fast jeder Krieger ist Fury geskillt. Ok, Vergelterpalas und Furykrieger machen wirklich guten Schaden. Aber genau diese Klassen sind es auch, die am lautesten nach Tanks und Heilern schreinen. Meiner Meinung hat Blizzard da schon versagt.

Wenn die Dualspecc wirklich kommen sollte... überlegt mal, ihr geht in eine Instanz. Da würfel ja jeder auf alles! Dann wird es soweit kommen, dass der Vergelterpala dem Tank das epische Schwert wegwürfelt hinter dem er so lange her ist und dem Holy Priester und dem Magier die Hose mit Zaubermacht. Kann das richtig sein?

Ich spiel selber einen Krieger-Tank. Ok, der Schaden, den ich mache ist nicht hoch und vielleicht brauche ich für den Mop auch ein wenig länger. ABER ich bin es gern. Genauso wieder jeder Heiler gerne heilt. Und zwar, weil sie es so wollen. Natürlich ist es einfach. Ein Knopf drücken und man ist der Super-DD. Klar hört sich das gut an... aber mal ehrlich, ist es dass was man will?

Meiner Meinung nach, die ganze Geschichte mit dem Dualspecc vergessen und den Vergelterpala wieder soweit nerfen dass sie wieder dass machen sollen, was sie 4 Jahre gemacht haben.... heilen und tanken.


----------



## Marganos (10. Februar 2009)

Insgesamt eine sehr gute Idee.

Das einzige Problem was ich sehe ist, dass bald z.b. nen Pala der Heal Equip hat - denkt dass auf einmal nur wegen Umskillen nen Tank ist - obwohl er gar kein Equip dafür hat.

Aber ansonsten super Sache !


----------



## sTereoType (10. Februar 2009)

an sich find ich den dual spec auch gut, aber es sollte schon eine art penalty geben. das man grad für ein paar silber selbst in einer ini umskillen kann, find ich nicht gut. auch würde ich es begrüßen mit dem switchen nicht gleich alles andere mit ändern zu können wie z.b. glyphen und second eq für die andere skillung soll halt 15 plätze im in belegen. so hat man wenigstens im hinterkopf "gut, ich kann jetzt für den boss schnell switchen, aber es wird noch deutlich das ich halt nicht primär diesen specc spiele"


----------



## Arkanoss (10. Februar 2009)

damoon schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal ein paar Sachen zu dem Thema sagen:
> 
> WoW wird damit vor die Hunde gehen.
> 
> ...




Waaa echt mal ihr peilts nicht oder? EURE COMMENTS SIND HIER NICHT ERWÜNSCHT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*schreiend gegen kreissäge lauf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## damoon (10. Februar 2009)

Meine Meinung halt....

Klar freuen sich Heiler, dass sie ihre Dailies schneller machen können und all der kram

Aber mal ehrlich. Ich spiele meinen Krieger seid LvL10 auf Schutz. Leveln ist schlimm, farmen und questen dauert ewig. Aber ich bin es gern. 


Und der Dualspecc wird nichts daran ändern das ich tank bin und bleibe. 


Und mal ganz ehrlich? Wer umskillen will, der skillt auch heute schon um. Was sind den (im maximalfall) 50g? 


Aber das größte Problem was ich sehe ist wirklich dies, dass Klassen, die potentiell heilen könnten, auch dazu gezwungen werden als Heiler mitzugehen. Außerdem kommt es dann bei der Lootvergaben, vorallem bei Randomgruppen zu noch mehr Chaos als zur einführung der Zaubermacht.


----------



## Domiel (10. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gibt einige Leute die das machen. Für Raids sicher weniger relevant aber für ne normale Ini würde ich auch tanken, nur eben nicht dafür umskillen.



ich sehe schon die ganzen aushilfstanks in den hero inis die die lust am spielen am wochenende komplett versauen^^


----------



## sku (10. Februar 2009)

hm für mich als arkan-magier bringt das nicht so arg viel...

denke mal ich werd mir eine hübsche frostskillung für gluth und ähnliche bosse basteln.

denke viele hybridspieler werden sich daran erfreuen können.


----------



## Domiel (10. Februar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Waaa echt mal ihr peilts nicht oder? EURE COMMENTS SIND HIER NICHT ERWÜNSCHT!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



deiene kinderkacke aber auch net!


----------



## _Garry_ (10. Februar 2009)

Meine meinung zu dual-spec:
ich kanns verstehn bei einige klassen-skillungen (heiler). Aber der rest??? LoL
Sag ich mal einfach:
Mein Tank bleibt Tank und mein DK DD bleibt DD. So einfach ist das.


----------



## damoon (10. Februar 2009)

_Garry_ schrieb:


> Mein Tank bleibt Tank und mein DK DD bleibt DD. So einfach ist das.




/zustimm


----------



## teroa (10. Februar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Waaa echt mal ihr peilts nicht oder? EURE COMMENTS SIND HIER NICHT ERWÜNSCHT!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




alter geh ins bett ,sonst kommste zu spät zur schule gimp...





mister.G schrieb:


> Und vom Untergang von WoW merk ich aber nicht viel... Wie war das letztens nochmal? Ungefähr 11,5 Millionen Spieler? Das lohnt sich ja kaum, kommt Leutz wir fahren die Server mal runter...



lol nur mit dem unterschied das in europa und den usa die user zahl sink und im asiatischen raum ansteigt ...
als die 10 millionen marke geknackt wurde sah es folgt aus   2,5 millionen usa,2 millionen europa und 5,5 millionen asiatischer raum und das war damals offizell von blizz..
http://eu.blizzard.com/de/press/080122.html
aber das war bei 10 mille bei den anderen hat blizz keine einzelheiten mehr angegeben das würd dann so aussehn 2 mille usa,1.5 mille europa und 8 mille asiatischer raum


----------



## Dryadris (10. Februar 2009)

Es hat seine Vorteile und ich denke mal die werde ich auch nutzen. Eine Skillung für Raids ohne Support wie zb Eule/Shadow so dass ich auf die 3% Hit aus dem Frostbaum angewiesen bin und eine Skillung bei der ich nicht auf die 3% Hit angewiesen bin, weil eben der Support da ist. 
Dual Spec erlaubt es einem dann doch ein wenig flexibler zu sein und nicht auf eine einzige Skillung angewiesen zu sein. Es lohnt sich nicht nur für Klassen die zb Tank+Heal+Schadensbäume haben oder nur Heal+Schadensbäume sondern auch, wie in meinem Fall, reine DD-Klassen. 

Gehe ich ohne Hitcap in den Raid bekomme ich vom Raidleiter einen Satz heiße Ohren, ist eine Eule oder Shadow dabei, bin ich mit meiner aktuellen Skillung weit über dem Hitcap. Bisher musste ich jedesmal umskillen und das kann ich mir jetzt sozusagen sparen. Von dem her doch ganz praktisch ^^


----------



## Asmardin (10. Februar 2009)

Ich stimm da Garrys Meinung vollkommen zu !

Kinners man muss auch nicht alles annehmen, was angeboten wird!


----------



## sp4rky (10. Februar 2009)

blizz ist doof und macht nur sachen für dummen casuals, WAR und alles ist viel besser, jetzt hören sicher alle mit wow auf, mein acc ist schon gekündigt
/ironie aus

Ne, ich finds geil, bringt nochmal neue Würze rein. Mit Eulen-Raid und Katzen-PvP skillung wirds witzig


----------



## Kalaris (10. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es sehr gute. Man sollte es aber limitieren, d.h. dass man nicht überalll einfach von jetzt auf gleich den Talentbaum ändern kann. 
Gründe dafür wurden im Prinzip schon alle genannt aber ich möchte noch einige Worte an die Nörgler richten =)))

Dualspec ist eine Option. Jeder kann, muss aber nicht, sich für eine zweite Skillung entscheiden. Und wenn Leute gewzungen werden eine Skillung zu spielen, obwohl sie diese nicht wollen, dann sind sie nicht stark genug ihre Meinung durchzustzen. 
Hie und da wir es sicherlich Leute geben, die das verlangen aber die, die schon immer gern z.B. Retri etc. spielen werden es weiterhin tun.

Das einzige Problem sehe ich darin, dass man sich um die Loots noch mehr streiten wird. Aber das wird sich zeigen. 

Ich finde es gut, dass nach so langer Zeit dieser Wunsch der Community berücksichtigt wird.


----------



## Genomchen (10. Februar 2009)

So mal das ganze realistisch gesehen, da hier manche meinen es mache keinen Sinn bzw. man solle nicht alles aufeinmal können. Mein Main ist eine 80er Hexe, mein Twink nen 80er DK Tank. 

Wie jeder weiß skillt ein Tank in seinen Talentbäumen Dinge mit, die den erhaltenen Schaden reduzieren oder die Aggro erhöht, und macht das auf Kosten von Punkten, die er eigtl hätte in DMG steigernde Dinge stecken können. Tanks gehen also super geskillt in ne Ini und helfen euch da so unbeschadet, wie nur möglich durch zu kommen. Nur, ein Tank geht nicht NUR in Inis. Ein Tank geht auch mal seine Dailies machen, oder farmen oder einfach nur ein paar Quests machen...ja oder womöglich will er auch PVP machen. Klar kann er das in seiner momentanen Skillung, nur steht er dann evtl dreimal solang vor nem Mob, als mit ner Skillung, die ihm ein paar Schadenspunkte bei gleichem Equip mehr gegeben hätten. Gleiches gilt übrigens für den Heiler.

Ziemlich gleich verhält es sich auch für den Caster, jedenfalls meine Hexe, wobei ich mit der kein PVP mach. Gibt aber sicherlich genug die es betreiben und ich kann sie verstehen, wenn sie sich über den DualSpecc freuen. Denn genug DDler haben mittlerweile gute zwei Equippements. Ein PVE und PVP Equip, das ihnen erlaubt neben den ganzen Raids und Inis auch angenehm PVP zubetreiben. Und wie oft war ich, wenns ganz blöd hochkam bis zu 4mal am Tag umskillen in BC und hab mich nur nach WotLk mit DualSpecc gesehnt.

Also Fazit für mich ist:

1. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass das umskillen einen gewissen cd haben wird neben den geringen Kosten. Ich denke nämlich kaum, das es so sein wird, dass man schwups im Global-cd Takt die Skillungen switchen kann.
2. Es wird kein Spiel zerstören, ganz im Gegenteil, es wird vieles angenehmer machen und etwas von der Kostspieligkeit des Games nehmen.
3. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Tank plötzlich zum DDler wird und umgekehrt. Ein Tank hat, mit Ausnahmen, meist ein sehr gepflegtes Tankequip und nebenher gedropptes Offequip, somit wird er selbst garned erst als DDler wirken wollen. Und umgekehrt das Selbe. Ein Tank braucht nachwievor ein Tankequip, hat der DDler das ned, dann kann er auch ned als Tank agieren, und das sieht man auf einen Blick, ob er ein vernünftiges SecEquip hat.
4. Wird sich auch keiner um Loots streiten. Jeder kriegt das, als was er mitkam. Wer random raiden geht, der hat halt bei ner blöden grp eventuell das Nachsehen, wobei solche Gruppen bestimmt nicht weiter als einen Boss kommen werden.

Also aus meiner Sicht: haltet den Ball gaaaanz flach. Einfach mal chillen. WUUUUSSSAAAAA. I feel pretty... und so. Das der DualSpecc kommt ist sicher. Welche Auswirkungen er haben wird und wie er letztenendes zu nutzen ist, weiß keiner. Also abwarten und Tee trinken^^

so long


----------



## Natsumee (10. Februar 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Dualspec das Tank bzw heiler Problem lösen kann denn wer nicht gerne Tankt bzw heilt, der wird des auch in Zukunft nicht machen.




ich hoffe nicht das das der grund sein wird das wäre schrecklich

ich denke eher das die leute die gerne pvp und pve machen das gut ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich werd auf jedenfall diszi und holy speicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamirro (10. Februar 2009)

endlich........

als healer ist es kacke zu farmen - egal ob als priester, schami oder dudu

ich find das eine der besten änderungen.....

ein dd wird gesucht? aha, ich komm mit als shadow^^ zu geil.....

.....wann kommt der patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. Februar 2009)

ist noch offen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skîpper (10. Februar 2009)

Moin Community,

Also ich freue mich schon drauf wenn DualSpec endlich kommt. Ich bin jemand der gerne mal wieder PvP machen würde, aba keine lust hat jeden Tag 100gold auszugeben. Da ich meisten neben einem BG auch ne Grp für ne hero oder raid suche ist es doof wenn man vorher wieder 50gold ausgeben muss und seine Talente neu verteilen und in die leisten ziehen muss.
Meiner Meinung kommt es auch größtenteils Spielern wie mir zu gute. Die das Spiel halt gerne voll ausschöpfen wollen, sprich PvE und PvP.
Es wird mit sicherheit auch den ein oder anderen geben der dann mal von DD auf Heal, oder von Heal auf Tank oder was sonst so möglich ist switchen wird, aber ich glaube das wird eher in großen Gilden der Fall sein wo die Hälfte der Spieler sowohl das eine als auch schon das andere Eq voll hat.

Aber wie heißt es so schön, man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben oder so ^^
Also wie Genomchen schon sagte: Abwarten und Tee trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Have a nice day


----------



## Pcasso (10. Februar 2009)

ich finds in ordnung, da ich nicht die zeit habe massig gold zu farmen um ständig umzuskillen kann ich so auch mal als shadow rumlaufen zum questen...

auf seite 1 hat i-wer gepostet das 10er und 25er raids scheisse sei -.-   ich finds gut....25er raids kotzen mich an, weil ich immer wieder erlebe das urplötzlich der flamer auftaucht und den ganzen spielspass kaputt macht.....10er is da schon meistens entspannter, auch von der TS-Atmosphäre


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (10. Februar 2009)

denke mal das es bei einigen in die richtung pve und pvp gehen skilltechnisch

hatte zuerst auch an tank / heiler gedacht wobei das mir dann zu stressig wird

als klassischer hybrid (druide) werde ich mich so mit der doppel skillung voll auf tank-skillung und
dd-skillung konzentríeren. werde ich beim wechsel der skillung auch nur vereinzelte items wechseln müssen


----------



## Gremu (10. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe da nur Vorteile. Gibt genug Bosse in Naxx wo man 2-3 Tanks brauch. Dann wieder nur 1 oder wo es sinnvoll ist einen healer mehr zu haben. Da kann dann ein ele oder ne eule eben auf heal umspeccen und der content geht schneller clear.


----------



## amphytrion (10. Februar 2009)

Geil geil geil,

ich finds sehr gut. Könnte etwas die Situation entspannen dass man teilweise stundenlang nach Tanks und Heilern suchen muss. Ob das tatsächlich so wird, schau mer ma.

Ich hab nen Ele-Schami und freu mich drauf, auch mal Heal auszuprobieren, das Euqip der beiden Skills ergänzt ich eh schon recht gut.


----------



## Runelord (10. Februar 2009)

ich finde dualspecc einfach nur geil ich bin dk hab tank equipe usw aber da ich wegen den umskill kosten immer in blut skillung tanke werd ich raids ab und zu net mitgenommen ( vorallem Maly und naxx)


----------



## Ashrokse (10. Februar 2009)

> Genauso wieder jeder Heiler gerne heilt. Und zwar, weil sie es so wollen. Natürlich ist es einfach. Ein Knopf drücken und man ist der Super-DD. Klar hört sich das gut an... aber mal ehrlich, ist es dass was man will?



Spiel mal einen Heiler als einzigsten Char, bzw. level mal einen Heiler.

Ich finde die Sache insgesamt gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So kann ich im PvE auf Tank skillen und trotzdem noch als Furor PvP machen. Ich finde nicht das es das einfacher macht, nur angehmer und einem mehr Möglichkeiten gibt was man machen kann. .) 

Wer sich beklagt das Gold Farmen jetzt einfacher wird, weil man nicht mehr 50g zum umskillen (Halt einige zum Farmen, oder für Raids, pvp usw.) ausgeben muss ist ein wenig komisch. Die meisten spielen WoW doch wegen des Raidens, des PvP, oder des levelns, aber doch nicht weil das farmen soviel Spass macht und das möglichst schwer sein soll! :O


----------



## Knallhärter (10. Februar 2009)

Also ich seh das so:

Es mag sicher einige geben die auch mit dem Dual-Spec nicht heilen und tanken wollen / können obwohl Ihre Klasse dazu fähig wäre. Unfähige Leute gibt es auch schon so genug, also lassen wir mal die Diskussion darüber an dieser Stelle wegfallen. Ich sehe das so, daß durch den kommenden Dual-Spec vieleicht viele  Leute dazu ermuntert werden auch mal die verantwortungsvollen Aufgaben (Healen / Tanken) ausprobieren und wer weiss, vieleicht liegts Ihnen ja und es entsteht ein neuer, wertvoller Tank / Healer. Lassen wir uns überraschen.

Ich spiele selbst nur DD-Skillungen obwohl ich Klassen spiele die in der Lage sind zu heilen und zu tanken --> Druide und Paladin.

Warum ich eine DD-Skillung habe beim Paladin, liegt auf der Hand. Nicht weil ich keine Lust habe zu tanken oder zu unfähig bin zu healen, sondern weils einfach an Masochismus grenzt mit nem Heal / Tank zu lelven oder zb. Dailys zu machen.

Bei dem Druiden ist es halt anders, Katze <--> Bär. DD <--> Tank.

Wenn Dual-Spec kommt ,werd ich meinen Druiden als Tank/DD und Heal skillen.

Mein Pala wird Tank und Vergelter.

Zu den Umskillbedingungen:

Ich bin dafür daß das umskillen nicht einfach auf Knopfdruck und beliebig oft in Folge vollzogen werden kann, sondern daß man dazu mindestens zum Klassenlehrer muss und eventuell könnte man noch einen Cooldown aufs Umskillen einbauen. 

Für das ganze Gold zu verlagen, fänd ich persönlich nicht abgebracht, dann kann man es auch so lassen wie es ist, selbst wenn das umskillen mit Dual-Spec billiger werden würde.

Ich denke das bildet einen guten Kompromiss.

Was ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann, sind Argumente daß das Spiel durch eine Dual-Spec kaputtgehen würde. Jeder Tank oder Healer, egal ob halb- oder vollherzig, wird aufatmen weil er dann endlich beim Questen / Dailys ordentlich Wumms machen kann und es nicht 3 Minuten dauert bis ein gegner umfällt.

Wo ich persönlich einen Kritikpunkt und Konfliktpotential sehe, ist wer dann im Raid / Ini für was würfeln darf. Ich denke da wird man sich vorher einigen müssen.


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

damoon schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal ein paar Sachen zu dem Thema sagen:
> 
> WoW wird damit vor die Hunde gehen.
> 
> ...





Und würfelt halt jeder auf alles. Bist jetzt traurig nicht sofort alles zu bekommen?

Dauernd heulen alle, dass alles so einfach ist, jede Random-Gruppe Naxx clearen kann usw,usf. Das alle viel zu leicht an Equip kommen.

Und jetzt wird geheult...buhuuuhu, dann würfeln mir alle alles weg.

Über Heal/Tank- Mangel wird auch immer gejammert.

Jetzt tut man was dagegen, passts den Leuten auch nicht, weil sie Angst haben nicht mehr als Shadow oder Katze oder was weiss ich wo mitgenommen zu werden.

Ist doch lächerlich.


All diese Probleme hast du bei einer guten gemeinschaftlichen Gilde nicht. 

Da werden Leute die sich anmelden mitgenommen, da wird geschaut, dass sich jeder equippen kann, sogar mit 2. oder 3. Equip weil es auch der Gilde nützlich ist. Und gerade dafür sind Umskillungen auch in der Ini nützlich.

Heiler/Tank fällt aus oder wird für best. Kampf mehr/weniger benötigt - bislang hat mans halt so versucht oder derjenige hat Ruhestein genommen, ist zum Lehrer gerannt, hat umgeskillt und wurde wieder hm-portet. Kostet nur unnötig Zeit. Jetzt kann er umskillen (und wechselt sogar Glyphen).


----------



## Thrainan (10. Februar 2009)

Favorit schrieb:


> * Patch 3.1 // Dual-Spec*
> 
> Das Ende aller reinen DD Klassen!
> 
> ...


Fände ich super. ich kann Schurken nicht ausstehen.


----------



## dannyl2912 (10. Februar 2009)

Bei uns im Raid wäre diese Erweiterung ein Segen. Unsere Tanks dürfen ab und an umskillen. Wenn bei dem einen oder anderen Boss ein Heiler weniger dabei wäre, wäre das nett. Switchen und fertig. Die ewig lang ziehende Sache mit dem Tauschen, Umskillen schicken und wieder reinporten ist einfach nervig, wenn mehr als 20 Leute warten. Abgesehen kann man als DDler bei verschiedenen Bossen auch verschiedene Spielweisen an den Tag legen z.B. Heigan als Gebrechenshexer, Flickwerk als Dämo-Hexer. Wäre sehr nett, da man Defizite, die durch den Bosskampf entstehen wieder ausgleichen kann.


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> Sicher, den ein oder anderen wirds da geben aber ich befürchte, dass die Leuts mehrheitlich auch weiterhin bei ihrer jetzigen (also favorisierten) Skillung bleiben werden



Naja, für uns DD Warris ist das toll: in der Arena schnetzeln wir als MS Arms DKs und Schurken und im PvE hauen wir als Fury Bosse zusammen - perfekt!


----------



## Brainschen (10. Februar 2009)

Seeeeehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich zum Raiden Def-Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und zum farmen etc. Fury .. wooohoooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Silmarilli (10. Februar 2009)

also ich freu mich drauf ... und ich freu mich mit allen 10 klassen drauf. 

ich hatte bisher immer angst auf druiden-heiler umzuskillen weil ich befürchtet habe das es mir spaß machen könnte :-/ klingt gaga ist aber so ... ich weiss das ich heilen kann aber würds nur als second - skill benutzen da ich einfach zu gerne Bär bin.
und mit dem priester gibts Diszi für Schöner-Leuchten und ne optimierte Heil-Skillung 
und und die Schurkin kriegt K®ampf und Täuschung *rumhüpf* und und und
die Jägerin .... ja hmm naja und der magier ... 
feuer für bum bum im raid und frost zum großgruppenfarming
usw. ach das wird toll
ich glaub beim patch-day nehm ich mir nen tag frei um alle zehn chars zu skillen muahahahaahahah
Wenn ich da an nen RL-Kumpel denke der für so gut wie jeden Raid (3-4 die Woche) umskilled .. also druide von Heiler auf Katze von Katze auf Bär von Bär auf Heiler zumindest manches an Gold kann er sich dadurch sparen. 
Ich bin da eher der Typ der für DD, Tank und Heal drei Chars anbieten kann ^^
die Talente hatten für mich immer so etwas grundsätzliches und unumwerfliches. Meine Druidin hab ich seit classic-bc eigentlich immer nur neu geskilled wenn die Talent-bäume resetet wurden wegen was weiss der teufel was ^^
Somit kann ich behaupten ... Dual-Spec läßt mich das Spiel mit ziemlicher Sicherheit neu entdecken.

lg Sily 

btw. ich bin der Meinung das dual-spec für jede Klasse vorteile bringt, wer das nicht so sieht der spielt seine Klasse zu engstirnig oder ist zu wenig experimentier-freudig (schreibt man da so Oo)
nur weil manche der Meinung sind ... optimal für eine Klasse wäre grundsätzlich eine art der Skillung bedeutet das nicht das es nicht auch Leute gibt die mehr aus einer klasse rausholen können als nur eine Skillung *grinst frech*


----------



## Estafin (10. Februar 2009)

Gremu schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nur Vorteile. Gibt genug Bosse in Naxx wo man 2-3 Tanks brauch. Dann wieder nur 1 oder wo es sinnvoll ist einen healer mehr zu haben. Da kann dann ein ele oder ne eule eben auf heal umspeccen und der content geht schneller clear.



und dann haben ma noch mehr whine treads weil alles langweilig ist  -.-

find dualspecc eigentlich ne coole idee, nicht zum schnellen grpumgestalten, sondern so das man wenn man grade nicht raidet auch mit ddskillung rumrennen kann ohne arm zu werden...zum questen/farmen...

ansonsten...warten wir es mal ab was uns bliz da für ein ei legt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (10. Februar 2009)

Jaffar schrieb:


> Zu diesem Thema gibts schon mehrere Threats...
> Ich finds extrem geil, keine Umskillkosten mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das mit keine umskillkosten stimmt nur soweit du nur 2 skillungen benötigst


----------



## Crudelus (10. Februar 2009)

Meiner meinung nach geht damit einfach die einzigartigkeit der Spieler verloren.
ich bin furor warri auf 80, tanken ist das allerletzte und selbst mit dual-specc würd ichs nie machen.
man ist einfach nichts besonderes mehr, jeder ist ja alles.
das nächste problem ist, das dir jezt jeder idiot alles wegwürfeln kann, er ist ja natürlich auch  so geskillt das ers brauch, dehalb muss ich jetzt die selbe ini vlt 3x so oft gehen, um meinen wunschgegenstand zu bekommen, na klar grps finden sich schneller, aber ich fürchte, rnd grp werden einfach nicht mehr gehen, weil jeder macht ja das was er kann, da gehts schon los, scheiß eq, keine erfahrung mit dem skill und und und...

ich bin halt in keiner imba gilde in die ich durch luck reingekommen bin, 
und die mich einfach so naxx25 mitnehmen, ich bin auf rnd grp angewiesen.


----------



## FonKeY (10. Februar 2009)

also die dualspeccung hat vor- aber auch nachteile..

die vorteiele dürften sehr leicht für jeden einzelnen spieler erkennbar sein...2 skillungen! das heißt das ein heiler besser farmen kann indem er zb. auf elementar/retri/eule  umskillt...ferner kann man eine pve und pvp skillung  gleichzeitig haben ohne immer 50g zu bezahlen....

die nachteile stechen nicht sofort heraus doch wenn man sich bewusst macht dass umskillen noch gold kosten wird ,aber man 2skillungen hat ,werden hybrid klassen wie schamanen,paladine und druiden immer noch etwas zahlen müssen wenn sie pve und pvp betreiben wollen und das nicht nur als heal oda dd!

ich denke das heiler und tank problem wird damit teilweise gelöst....denn:

1.wollen die leute zb. mit ihrem dk oda krieger nicht tanken
2.haben die meisten das noch nie gemacht

das kann zu mehreren komplikationen innerhalb einer gruppe führen.desweiteren werden manche spieler dann aufgefordert für die eine instanz umzuskillen da man ja 2 skillungen haben kann...

trotzdem freue ich mich auf die dual.skillung..mit allen vor- und nachteilen


lg fonkey


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

Crudelus schrieb:


> das nächste problem ist, das dir jezt jeder idiot alles wegwürfeln kann, er ist ja natürlich auch  so geskillt das ers brauch



Ein Grund mehr, nicht mit Idioten in Inis zu gehen - das fördert wieder mehr das Sozialverhalten, und das braucht WoW im Moment am dringensten. Und das alle gleich werden: Ein Krieger ist immer noch ein Kriger, auch wenn er die Rolle wechselt. Nimm doch mal Aragorn aus dem Herrrn der Ringe: mal arbeitet er mit Schwert und Schild, mal mäht er mit dem Zweihänder alles nieder, je nach Bedarf. Jeder Ritter konnte das auch. Magier werfen weiter mit Sprüchen um sich, Druiden wechseln immer noch die Gestalt, Schammis stellen Totems auf und Schurken bleiben feige Schurken. Da ändert sich nichts.


----------



## FonKeY (10. Februar 2009)

WANN WANN



wann kommt der patch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

Crudelus schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach geht damit einfach die einzigartigkeit der Spieler verloren.
> ich bin furor warri auf 80, tanken ist das allerletzte und selbst mit dual-specc würd ichs nie machen.
> man ist einfach nichts besonderes mehr, jeder ist ja alles.
> das nächste problem ist, das dir jezt jeder idiot alles wegwürfeln kann, er ist ja natürlich auch  so geskillt das ers brauch, dehalb muss ich jetzt die selbe ini vlt 3x so oft gehen, um meinen wunschgegenstand zu bekommen, na klar grps finden sich schneller, aber ich fürchte, rnd grp werden einfach nicht mehr gehen, weil jeder macht ja das was er kann, da gehts schon los, scheiß eq, keine erfahrung mit dem skill und und und...
> ...




lol...du bist Furor-DD und tanken ist das allerletzte (sag das das nächste Mal in ner Hero/Raid den Tanks bitte bitte) - aber nach Patch geht die Einzigartigkeit verloren, weils ja sonst keine Furors oder DDs im allgemeinen gibt?°°

Es ist und kann gar nicht jeder alles sein. Ein Mage wird nie tanken oder heilen können - aber er kann zw. PvE und PvP switchen oder meinetwegen zw. Raid- und Farm-Skillung.

Wenn du andere als Idioten beschimpfst die dir was wegwürfeln, bist du genauso der Idiot wenn du anderen was wegwürfelst - selfowned.

Wie gesagt, es jammern alle das alles so leicht und einfach zu bekommen ist - und jetzt machen sie sich in die Hosen weil die Würfelkonkurrenz grösser ist.

Seit der Zusammenlegungn div. Attribute und auch jetzt mit der Änderung der Dudu-Stäbe hab ich das Gefühl, dass es eher leichter ist was zu bekommen, weil solche Teile einfach öfter droppen - von daher.

Und zu:



> na klar grps finden sich schneller, aber ich fürchte, rnd grp werden einfach nicht mehr gehen, weil jeder macht ja das was er kann, da gehts schon los, scheiß eq, keine erfahrung mit dem skill und und und...




Deine aussage bzgl. tanken machts ja schon klar - DU willst gar nicht tanken...und genauso wirds vielen anderen gehen. Du hast eher Angst dass dir Tanks dein DMG-Equip wegwürfeln*ggg*

Aber auch früher konnten schon Tanks DMG-Teile tragen und brauchen , ob mit oder ohne umskillen

Lernt halt einfach bissl soziales Verhalten - man rennt doch eh nur in ne Hero wegen Marken oder weil man was bestimmtes will - das sagt man vorher und macht sich das schon mit anderen aus - sagt einer er könnts auch brauchen -> dine Entscheidung es auf Glück ankommen zu lassen oder nicht mitzugehen.

Ich hab noch nie nein, du darfst nicht gesagt wenn ein Tank oder Heal (halt in der Rolle mitgegangen) gesagt hätten sie könnten das auch brauchen. 
so ist das Spiel.....alles andere wäre einfach nur dummer Egoismus.

zu:



> ich bin halt in keiner imba gilde in die ich durch luck reingekommen bin,
> und die mich einfach so naxx25 mitnehmen, ich bin auf rnd grp angewiesen.





Keiner muss in ner imba-Gilde sein, um mal nach Naxx gehen zu können - das kommt ganz auf deine Art und dein Können an, ob du Anschluss findest oder nicht. Aber mehr sag ich jetzt dazu mal nicht....^^


Ich denke eher, das sLeute die es wirklich WOLLEN und es dementsprechend können oder informieren,equippen,etc einen 2. Specc als HeilerTank wählen...


----------



## _Garry_ (10. Februar 2009)

Hab hier einiges uber Tanks und farmen gelesen..ich sag ma lol.
Ihr krieger Tanks habt probleme beim questen für Dailies???? WTF
Dailies mach ich  locker in -"übertriebenen"- paar mins.
Will ich was rein farmen, dann kauf ich mir paar tränke/essen und clear die tbc inis solo. Als "Blumenkrieger" - hab KK ^^ - nur cool, bin auf keinen heiler angewiesen. Mit meinem miesen equipt hab ich ZH solo gelegt und dabei stellenweiße über 2k dps gefahren! 
Ja 2k dps gehn! Schildstachel auf schild, dann noch das Schmuckstück aus ZH normal und man fährt dmg inkl heal für jeden block.
Tank und PvP..lustig und locker ^^



[Added da vergessen]
Geh ich in Ini mim Tank, dann ist ja wohl klar, das Tank-Sachen erstmal MIR VORBEHALTEN sind wenn ich es brauch! Genau deswegen geh ich ja in ini ^^
Was ich nicht brauch, da pass ich eh drauf und es mir egal ob es der Verzauberer bekommt oder der DD für dein Def-Equipt.
Sollte das Sozial verhalten dadurch verkommen und jeder auf alles würfelt nur weil er es für seine 2nd Skillung braucht, und einer der es WIRKLICH brauch nicht bekommt; naja..Plündermeister FTW und leute neu erziehen. Und wenn se deswegen die Grp verlassen..mir egal.  ^^


----------



## Mitzushi (10. Februar 2009)

Finde die Idee des Dual Spec garnicht so schlecht und warte auch schon sehnlichst darauf.
Denn der ewige Tank/Heiler-Mangel ist schon sehr nervig.
Würde dann auch als Heiler einspringen, aber ich will trotzdem nicht meine Eule komplett aufgeben.
Zwar wird es dann einige geben, die mit der anderen Skillung überhaupt nicht umgehen können, aber kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.
Das kommt auch bei Leuten vor, die sich angeblich schon immer mit ihrer Skillung beschäftigt haben.
Ein Tank käme in meinem Fall nicht in Frage, da ich dann eine komplett andere Rüstung bräuchte.
Es ist also auch Ausrüstungsbeschränkt.

Allgemein hat die Doppelskillung den Vorteil, dass es mehr Heiler/Tanks geben wird, da man nicht mehr gezwungen ist, sich an eine Richtung zu klammern, da sie die Talente nicht immer teuer von grundauf neu vergeben müssen, sondern sich zwei feste Skillungen wählen, zwischen denen sie einfach umswitchen (höhstwahrscheinlich mit CD und nur an bestimmten Orten bzw. gegen kleine Gebühren).
Wäre auch nicht gern "nur Heiler" oder "nur Tank". Diese Skillungen sind nämlich beim Farmen und lvln etwas schwieriger als DDs.
Klar haben die Hybriden hierbei wieder einen Vorteil gegenüber den reinen DD-Klassen wie Magier, Schurke und Hexenmeister, aber ihr werdet es trotzdem danken, wenn ihr schneller einen Tank und Heiler für eure Gruppen findet.

Das einzige Problem, was sich wirklich herauskristallisiert, ist die Sache mit dem Wegwürfeln.
Müsste man sich immer vorher abklären, so dass man z.B. nur auf das würfelt, womit man gerade in der Instanz unterwegs ist.


----------



## Magickevin (10. Februar 2009)

Ich freu mich drüber dann kann ich meinen Schami heiler endlich als Heiler innis machen und als Ele solo play Yippy geile idee blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

_Garry_ schrieb:


> Hab hier einiges uber Tanks und farmen gelesen..ich sag ma lol.
> Ihr krieger Tanks habt probleme beim questen für Dailies???? WTF
> Dailies mach ich  locker in -"übertriebenen"- paar mins.
> Will ich was rein farmen, dann kauf ich mir paar tränke/essen und clear die tbc inis solo. Als "Blumenkrieger" - hab KK ^^ - nur cool, bin auf keinen heiler angewiesen. Mit meinem miesen equipt hab ich ZH solo gelegt und dabei stellenweiße über 2k dps gefahren!
> ...




Jajaja alles ist möglich. Geht auch nicht nur ums farmen.

Aber dann mach mal bitte als Deff-Tank ordentlich Schaden in nem 25er Raid.

Oder heil anständig als feral oder tank als Eule.

Bissl übern Tellerrand schauen bitte.


----------



## _Garry_ (10. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Jajaja alles ist möglich. Geht auch nicht nur ums farmen.
> 
> Aber dann mach mal bitte als Deff-Tank ordentlich Schaden in nem 25er Raid.
> 
> ...


Huhu, ich TANKE und bin für Schaden nicht zuständig.
Aber mal ehrlich, wenn ein raid zu nem tank sagt, das er umskillen soll für DMG, dann stimmt doch was nicht, oder???
Ich versteh es ja das bestimmte bosse durch den "neuen extra" schaden schneller liegen, aber sonst is auch nix neues dahinter oder?
Wie ich auch sagte, ist es teilweiße schon sinnvoll so ein dual-specc. Für Heiler die ewig brauchen für Q, ok, umskillen auf dd und go. Aber wer brauch es sonst richtig im PvE???? PvP is ne andere sache. Das dort aus Holy Priester aufeinem Diszi, FFB Mage auf Feuer, etc pp. Aber ich mach nur pvp wenn ich lust hab und das als Tank halt.
Und wenn ein feral/eule druide oder Ele/Verst. Schami aufeinmal heilen muß, dann is eh was falsch gelaufen in ini ^^


----------



## Cellon (10. Februar 2009)

ich werde mir die leute dann definitiv erziehen müssen, die als platteträger mitkommen. ich bin selbst defftank und ich liebe diese aufgabe aufs m0wl zu bekommen und die mobs nur an mich zu binden... aber wenn ich jetzt gegen ddler tanks und palas um deff equip anfangen muss zu würfeln wirds echt haarig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann mach ich entweder wie schon erwähnt plündermeister in zukunft an in randrom grps oder ich schmeiss den dann einfach raus, weil von wegen auf alles würfeln ist echter shice. kennt nicht jeder das ungeschriebene gesetz das man nur auf das würfelt das die skillung gerade bedarf. aber diese grenze verschwimmt dann leider eh, da ja dann 2 vorhanden sind.

mfg 

cellon


----------



## Enuki (10. Februar 2009)

Also ich finds prinzipiell super, da ich auch einen Tank spiele und beim Questen etc. echt die Krätze kriege. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch erst meinen Ele-Schami hochgespielt.... 

Allerdings habe ich echt die Befürchtung, dass es jetzt Leute gibt die sich im fremden Talentbaum zu viel zutrauen. So nach dem Motto: Wenn ich nicht als DD mit darf, dann gehe ich halt als Heiler. Hier sind wohl Wipes durch unfähige Kinners vorprogrammiert.

Ganz ehrlich, ich würde nicht sofort als Heiler mit nach Naxx spazieren. War mit meinem Schami in 80 Leveln nie Heilung geskillt und würde es mir nicht ad hoc zutrauen. Vielleicht mal inner 5er Ini gildenintern antesten, aber mehr erstmal nicht.


Gruß,

Enuki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

_Garry_ schrieb:


> Huhu, ich TANKE und bin für Schaden nicht zuständig.
> Aber mal ehrlich, wenn ein raid zu nem tank sagt, das er umskillen soll für DMG, dann stimmt doch was nicht, oder???
> Ich versteh es ja das bestimmte bosse durch den "neuen extra" schaden schneller liegen, aber sonst is auch nix neues dahinter oder?
> Wie ich auch sagte, ist es teilweiße schon sinnvoll so ein dual-specc. Für Heiler die ewig brauchen für Q, ok, umskillen auf dd und go. Aber wer brauch es sonst richtig im PvE???? PvP is ne andere sache. Das dort aus Holy Priester aufeinem Diszi, FFB Mage auf Feuer, etc pp. Aber ich mach nur pvp wenn ich lust hab und das als Tank halt.
> Und wenn ein feral/eule druide oder Ele/Verst. Schami aufeinmal heilen muß, dann is eh was falsch gelaufen in ini ^^




Ich rede auch nicht von 5er Inis - wobei es da DAVOR auch Vorteile haben könnte. Weil meistens fehlt ja nur Tank und/oder Heal und es gibt Fälle da findet man komischerweise von einer Rolle 2, aber das andere nicht. Und wenn dann ein Dudu dabei ist der beides könnte, könnte er dann von sich aus umskillen wenn er will.

Aber es geht eher um Raids:

Es braucht für 25er Naxx tgrösstenteils 2-3 Tanks - für Sapphiron usw zB nur einen. 

Ja, es ist möglich, dass die anderen Tanks einfach mitdraufhauen auch wenn kaum was rumkommt und notfalls sogar einspringen können - genauso wie´s möglich ist, dass einer davon DMG-Equip anzieht und umskillt.

Bei Heilern ist das noch massiver - bei manchen Kämpfen braucht man halt mehr, bei anderen weniger und mehr DMG. Ein Baum wird ebenfalls kaum DMG bringen.

Nötig ist es alles nicht, aber es ist gut es zu können. Ich war teilweise in Raids wo wegen welchen Gründen auch immer 1-2 Leute zum umskillen geschickt wurden. Mit Dual-Specc entfällt das und wird sogar einfacher weil ja anscheinend auch die Glyphen gewechselt werden.

Das hab ich gemeint mit bissl übern Tellerrand schauen.


So wie ich das sehe haben die meisten Befürchtungen bzgl. Randomgruppen. Sucht euch ne einigermassen gute Gilde oder füllt eure FL. Dann habt ihr die Sorgen nicht. Dann kennt ihr die Leute und wisst nach einen Mal, dass sie auch ne andere Rolle gut können oder helft ihnen gar dann dafür auch besseres
Equip zu bekommen. 

Und es gibt kein Kleinkinder-Gestreite bzgl. Lootvergabe.


----------



## _Garry_ (10. Februar 2009)

Ich kann nur rnd Raids gehn. Meine FL is auch nur voll von leuten die ich kenne und vertraue. Aber diese haben alle stamm. Und da ich Fam. habe kann ich nicht einfach so mal eben 2 tage investieren für raids, da alles spontan kommt von Familie. Wenn meine Frau mir sagt, das sie heute einen gemütlichen abend machen will mit mir, wo denkst du bin ich dann wohl? Bestimmt nicht am PC ...ausser um Film zu wechseln weil von wegen BlueRay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber BTT:
Ok, deine argumente haben was für sich. Ich stimme dir zu das ein 2nd Tank teilweiße nicht gebraucht wird, oder mehr heal gebraucht wird, etc.
Und was du sagst klingt auch logisch und nachvollziehbar. 

Aber..ach..is mir das latte wie macchiato ^^
Ich bin Krieger Tank/DK-DD und bleibe Krieger-Tank/DK-DD. 

Und mim DK kann bzw will ich nicht Tanken, da mir die Art des Tankens nicht gefällt.


----------



## Thrainan (10. Februar 2009)

Ich könnte erlich gesagt auf anhieb für meinen char bis zu 4 verschieden skillungen brauchen, die alle ihren nutzen haben. 
Heilung, Holy-dmg (smiter), Schatten und dann noch ne PvP Skillung, eigentlich auch da 2 (heilen und dmg halt)


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

_Garry_ schrieb:


> Ich kann nur rnd Raids gehn. Meine FL is auch nur voll von leuten die ich kenne und vertraue. Aber diese haben alle stamm. Und da ich Fam. habe kann ich nicht einfach so mal eben 2 tage investieren für raids, da alles spontan kommt von Familie. Wenn meine Frau mir sagt, das sie heute einen gemütlichen abend machen will mit mir, wo denkst du bin ich dann wohl? Bestimmt nicht am PC ...ausser um Film zu wechseln weil von wegen BlueRay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hab auch Familie mit 2 Kindern. Und ich hab das so gemanagt, dass ich 2 Tage die Woche raiden gehe, abends nach der Arbeit.

Daweil macht meine gute nen Videoabend mit ner Freundin oder sowas und bringt mir nebenbei noch was zu essen an den PC^^

Alles Verhandlungsgeschick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (10. Februar 2009)

Dual-Skillung ist extrem problematisch.

Fassen wir mal zusammen. Es gibt 2 Klassentypen, die Hybriden und die DDs. Wobei ich Priester und Krieger auch zu den Hybriden zähle. DDs sind Hexer, Magier, Schurken und Jäger. Bislang war da eine gewisse Ausgewogenheit. Die Hybriden sind vielseitiger, aber in den jeweiligen Einzeldisziplinen schlechter. Die DDs machen mehr Schaden und haben Crowd Control.

Jetzt hat sich aber mit WotLk der Spielstil in den Inis geändert. a) die Hybriden machen bei entsprechender Skillung genauso viel Schaden wie die DDs. b) Crowd control wird nicht mehr verwendet. Die Inis werden mit Brute Force durchgespielt.  Die reinen DDs haben also schon jetzt einen schweren Stand in Inis mitgenommen zu werden.

Jetzt fällt mit der Dual-Skillung auch noch das letzte Handicap der Hybriden. Mußten sie vorher noch zum Lehrer um kostenpflichtig ihre Skills zu verlernen und umzuskillen, da genügt in Zukunft nur noch ein Knopfdruck. Das dürfte das Ende der hochgradig spezialisierten DD-Klassen sein. Und ja, selbstverstänlich schalte ich als Jäger beim Farmen permanent zwischen PVE- und PVP-Skillung hin und her.

Komm mir bitte jetzt keiner mit dem bescheuerten Gildenargument. Es gibt Leute, die wollen sich nicht auch noch in ihrer Freizeit einen festen Stundenplan, hierarchische Strukturen und regelmäßige Steuern antun.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Enuki (10. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Familie mit 2 Kindern. Und ich hab das so gemanagt, dass ich 2 Tage die Woche raiden gehe, abends nach der Arbeit.
> 
> Daweil macht meine gute nen Videoabend mit ner Freundin oder sowas und bringt mir nebenbei noch was zu essen an den PC^^
> 
> ...




Naja, wenn dass nicht nach einiger Zeit Stress gibt ;-) . Also ich habe auch das Problem, dass ich eher Random gehe, weil ich flexibel bleiben muss und mich nach meinem Freund richten möchte.

Tja und bei Randoms sehe ich das Thema auf jeden Fall kritisch in den Bereichen Loot-Vergabe und vor allem ungeübte Heiler oder auch Tanks....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> und Schurken bleiben feige Schurken. Da ändert sich nichts.



/sign 

feige Roxxana ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: du hast die druiden vergessen


vote für verlangsahmungsefekt für priester...


----------



## Shadowstorm (10. Februar 2009)

Ich freu mich drauf in BC bin ich im 25 er als Retri/Tank unterwegs. Jetzt raide ich nur noch 10 er aus Zeitgründen und dort tanke ich nur wenn einer unserer Tanks ausfällt. Nun hab ich auch ohne die Kosten für Heroics oder den Raid in Tank und zurück zu wechseln.


----------



## Throgan (10. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß garnet wo das Problem mit Dualspec liegt?

1. Wer random geht ist selber Schuld!
2. Gildenintern sollten ALLE Spieler keiner Mainskillung was wegneeden!
3. Ist es sehr förderlich für 5er Instanzen, da man auch mal seinen Baum als Eule einpacken kann. Den Tank als DD..etc..
4. Auch sehr Praktisch für den Raid...wenn mal nicht so viele Heiler gebraucht werden einfach mal wechseln oder es ist für den Boss nur 1 Tank notwendig, dann wird auf den Knopf gedrückt und man hat n DD mehr...

Also ich denke mal die ganzen Whiner sind nur Lute die keine gescheite Gilde haben oder viel zu gerne Random gehen...ich seh da kein Problem drin!

BTW:

Kann wer die Quelle angeben in der steht das es mit Patch 3.1 definitiv kommt???


----------



## Brenus (10. Februar 2009)

Ist ja schön, dass sich alle so auf Dual Specc freuen, jetzt link mir aber bitte mal einer die offizielle Bestätigung von
Blizzard, dass das mit Patch 3.1 eingeführt wird...
Buffed hat nur alle bisher bekannten Fakten zu dem Thema zusammengefasst und da war keine Bestätigung dabei !
Also freut euch nicht zu früh.

PS: Ich hoffe jedoch auch das es in paar Wochen schon kommt!


----------



## Gregorius (10. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin ebenfalls komplett begeistert von Dual Specc und freu mich drauf!

Als Tankadin/Vergelter in einer kleinen Gilde bin ich schon heute dauernd am Umskillen, je nachdem woran es fehlt, und hab dadurch 2 recht brauchbare Equips. Dank outfitter, talented und actionbarsaver dauert schon heut das Umskillen nur 1 Minute, aber alle 1-2 Tage mal 50g raushauen ist schon hart. Das würde der Vergangenheit angehören.

Und gerade in Raids ist das doch interessant, benötigt man doch hin und wieder mehrere Tanks, bei manchen Bossen aber wieder nur 1-2. Wenn ich dann im Raid auf Vergelter umskillen könnte und danach wieder zurück, bringt das allen was!

Und was loot angeht haben wir auch kein Problem. Man hat need immer auf die Items, die für die aktuelle Rolle interessant sind. Sollte mal ein Item keinen solchen Abnehmer finden, dann würfeln halt die, die es im 2nd/3rd Equip gebrauchen können, sollte nicht so schwer sein.

Selbiges handhaben wir auch in Randomraids/-heroics, ich versteh gar nicht warum das so vielen anderen so schwer fällt. Man kann sich auch für andere freuen und ob man die gleiche Ini nun noch 3x machen muss um an ein Teil zu kommen ist doch Wurst, wenn ihr die Inis nicht mehr machen müsst/wollt, weil ihr alles habt, was macht ihr dann in WoW? Also kann es ruhig etwas länger einen Anreiz geben^^

So long,
Daniel


----------



## delarus_ (10. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe es schon kommen... Als Hexer muss ich nach jedem Boss den halben Raid zurückporten... Heiler wollen beim Trash DD's spielen, die DD's denken sich, toll dann skill ich auf Heiler um wenn der DD spielen will usw... 

Was hier einige sagen vonwegen Hybrid-DD's nehmen "only" DD's den Platz in Instanzen weg is doch völliger blödsinn... Wenn ein Moonkin und ein Schurke im Suchen ach Gruppe Tool drinstehen nehme ich den mit dem besseren Equip und nicht den Hybriden weil er vllt Battelrezzen kann oder warum auch immer.

Aber Grundsätzlich find ich die Idee auch toll.


----------



## Lisutari (10. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die IDee toll, die Umsetzung ist aber Mist. 
Mein Problem damit ist, das man auch außerhalb von Städten umskillen kann, das ist wirklich totaler blödsinn.


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Dual-Skillung ist extrem problematisch.
> 
> Fassen wir mal zusammen. Es gibt 2 Klassentypen, die Hybriden und die DDs. Wobei ich Priester und Krieger auch zu den Hybriden zähle. DDs sind Hexer, Magier, Schurken und Jäger. Bislang war da eine gewisse Ausgewogenheit. Die Hybriden sind vielseitiger, aber in den jeweiligen Einzeldisziplinen schlechter. Die DDs machen mehr Schaden und haben Crowd Control.
> 
> ...




Hochgradig spezalisierte DD-Klasse?

Das ist aber seit geraumer Zeit (schon vor WotLK) passé und auch gut so.

Jetzt haben halt manche Klassen die Möglichkeit sich hochgradig auf eine Skillung zu spezalisieren und mti Dual-Specc dann sogar 2.
Denen bringt Dual-Specc mehr. Den meisten anderen bringt es zumindest für PvP was, wieder andere machen sogar Nuancen in ihrer PvE-Skillung nur wegen Hitcap oder solchen Dingen.

Und ganz ehrlich: 
Was hast du als Jäger für ein Problem?  
Schon vor Dual-Specc gab es Ele-Schamis,Eulen,etc die ordentlich im DMG reingehauen haben.
Schon davor gingen die in Inis
Schon davor konnten die umskillen

Mit Dual-Specc ändert sich nur der Zeitpunkt wann,wie und mit welchen Kosten die umspeccen können. 
Für 5er Inis braucht man nunmal 1 Tank,1 Heiler,3 DDs. Was soll das bringen wenn plötzlich der Tank in der Ini auf DD umspecct? Das wird nicht passieren.

Und einer Gruppe kann es somit völlig wurscht sein was für DDs mitgehen, ob die theoretisch umspeccen können oder nicht.

Im Raid wirds auch nicht von Riesenbedeutung sein - du hast einige Klassen die mal von Tank/Heiler auf DD umswitchen können oder von DD auf Heal,usw.

Dennoch besteht der Grossteil des Raids aus DDlern - und dann ist es wiederum vollkommen egal ob die reine DDler sind oder umspeccen könnten.

1-2 mögen manchmal praktisch sein, aber die sind wohl sowieso dabei.

Und zu deiner Gildenbeschreibung...-.-

Ich zahl keine steuern, es gibt keine hierarchischen Strukturen in dem Sinn, es gibt nen Raid/gildenleader - der Raids in den Kalendar einträgt und Taktiken erklärt, usw,usf. Im Prinzip kaum was anderes als ein Groupleader in 5ern, der Zeichen setzt.

Für Loot gibts DKP in Verbindung mit erwachsenen und sozialem Verhalten.


Ja,Stundenplan. Je nachdem wie mans nimmt - ich weiss lieber 1-2 Wochen im Vorhinaus, dass an 2 Tagen abends geraidet wird und kann mir dafür Zeit nehmen. Oder ich geh nicht mit - bleibt mir berlassen.

Aber mir ist das bedeutend lieber, weil ich dann on komme und sicher weiss ich kann AK25,Sartharion,Naxx,Maly und das mit Leuten die ich kenne, die sich untereinander kennen und ich kein Risiko mit unbekannten Randoms habe oder ewig nach ner Gruppe suchen muss.


Man kann alles was man will unter einen Hut bringen - bleibt einen alles völlig selbst überlassen was man mit und aus dem Spiel macht.

Nur sollte man nicht erwarten das Spiel und alle anderen Leute sollen sich nach einem selbst richten - weil es einem anders nicht in den Kram passt.


----------



## FonKeY (10. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Hochgradig spezalisierte DD-Klasse?
> 
> Das ist aber seit geraumer Zeit (schon vor WotLK) passé und auch gut so.
> 
> ...







 genau so siehts aus....


mal gucken wie es wird...vll ist blizzard spontan und dualspecc fällt weg;D


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

delarus_ schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon kommen... Als Hexer muss ich nach jedem Boss den halben Raid zurückporten... Heiler wollen beim Trash DD's spielen, die DD's denken sich, toll dann skill ich auf Heiler um wenn der DD spielen will usw...




Nein, musst eben nicht.

Weil man es auch ausserhalb von Städten gegen eine geringe Gebühr machen kann.

Im Gegensatz zu jetzt, weil wenn müsstest du jetzt Leute porten wenn mal einer auf Heal umskillen soll usw. 
Wie kommst du auf halben Raid - mann, denkt doch bitte mal logisch - 1. müsstest du ja nicht und 2. was hätte es für einen Sinn, dass der halbe Raid umskillt???



> Ich finde die IDee toll, die Umsetzung ist aber Mist.
> Mein Problem damit ist, das man auch außerhalb von Städten umskillen kann, das ist wirklich totaler blödsinn.




Siehe oben - der eine hätte ein Problem ginge es nicht ausserhalb von Städten, der andere wieder gerade wenns ausserhalb von Städten geht.

Was ich nicht verstehen kann - was ändert es ob ich jetzt nen Ruhestein nehm,umskill und zurückgeportet werd, oder wenn ich vor Ort umskillen kann?


Wenn einer aus was für Gründen umskillen könnte, wird er es grösstenteils jetzt so schon machen wenn es nötig ist. Sofern er Equip usw dafür hat.


----------



## wlfbck (10. Februar 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Dualspec das Tank bzw heiler Problem lösen kann *denn wer nicht gerne Tankt bzw heilt, der wird des auch in Zukunft nicht machen.*



und vorallendingen, der kanns auch nicht. ich glaube, es ist besser nichts zu machen als mit nem schlechten tank oder heiler sich irgendwo durchzuwipen. schließlich solls ja spaß machen, und kein frust sein^^


----------



## Lisutari (10. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehen kann - was ändert es ob ich jetzt nen Ruhestein nehm,umskill und zurückgeportet werd, oder wenn ich vor Ort umskillen kann?


zB auf PvP Servern bei Klassen wie Druide,  Paladin oder Schami wirft das vieles übern haufen. Wie soll sich eine nur Schadensklasse bitte den Kampf vorstellen, wenn sies von einer Sekunde auf die andere icht mehr mit nem Heiler, sondern mit nem DD zu tun hat?


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> zB auf PvP Servern bei Klassen wie Druide,  Paladin oder Schami wirft das vieles übern haufen. Wie soll sich eine nur Schadensklasse bitte den Kampf vorstellen, wenn sies von einer Sekunde auf die andere icht mehr mit nem Heiler, sondern mit nem DD zu tun hat?




Also ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass es nicht mitten im Kampf möglich ist. 

Es hiess ja zB dass es in BGs z in den Free-Buff-Zeiten geht.


Ev. wirds zusätzlich nen CD geben.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (10. Februar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Dual-Skillung ist extrem problematisch.
> 
> Fassen wir mal zusammen. Es gibt 2 Klassentypen, die Hybriden und die DDs. Wobei ich Priester und Krieger auch zu den Hybriden zähle. DDs sind Hexer, Magier, Schurken und Jäger. Bislang war da eine gewisse Ausgewogenheit. Die Hybriden sind vielseitiger, aber in den jeweiligen Einzeldisziplinen schlechter. Die DDs machen mehr Schaden und haben Crowd Control.
> ....


Wo Hybrid-Klassen im DMG schlechter sind würde ich gerne mal sehen.
Mittlerweile ist (fast) jeder Skillbaum der Hybridklassen genausogut wie das Pendant der DDs. 
Und das mit dem CC kann nur ein Witz sein...
...ein schlechter.

Ich sehe eigentlich keinen Bedarf für Dual-Skillung. Gut es ist ganz praktisch wenn ein paar Freunde 5er Hero gehen wollen und nur ein Heiler fehlt, switcht man halt mal schnell. Aber vorher gings doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (10. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass es nicht mitten im Kampf möglich ist.


Hoffen wirs^^


Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ev. wirds zusätzlich nen CD geben.


Wäre zumindest ne vernünftige  Lösung


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Februar 2009)

Wer hat besonders einen Vorteil davon

- Tanks (speziell Krieger Tanks) die endlich vernünftig 1) Questen könne 2) Dailys machen können 3) PvP machen können
- Heiler die endlich vernünftig 1) Questen und 2) Dailys machen können
- für kleine Gilden, da kann man flexibler reagieren, je nachdem wer on ist
- für Raids, wenn kurz vorm Start ein Tank oder Heiler plötzlich off muss
- für Experimentierfreudige, die gerne immer mal andere Skillungen ausprobieren

Gut all das ging bisher auch, hat aber eben doch ganz gut Kohle gekostet und ein richtiges Umskillen mit Glyphen macht die Sache nicht billiger


Wer hat besonders eine Nachteil davon?

- die Gruppenmitglieder, die auf einen umgespecten Tank/Healer reingefallen sind der kein Plan von dem hat was er da tut.

Daher für mich ein ganz klare JA zum Dualspec


Was mich dabei interessieren würde, ist die Frage des CD.
Ich hab jetzt viel gelesen über Kosten und Glyphen und Pets aber nicht darüber, wie häufig man das einsetzen kann. Unbegrenzt, einmal die Stunde, einmal am Tag? Hat wer ne Quelle? Hab ich was überlesen?


----------



## Dami263 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich selber, als Druide ( Heal geskillt ) finde es eine sehr gute Sache. Für die Spieler die sich entschieden haben eine Heilerklasse zu spielen wird es nun auch gut möglich sein leicht zu questen und zu farmen.

Ich werde als 2t Skillung Gleichgewicht wählen. Habe zwar auch ganz gutes Tank bzw Katzen Equ doch Eule macht einfach extrem Spaß im Pvp. Auch zum questen net schlecht wegen flächen dmg. 


Bye


----------



## Resch (10. Februar 2009)

Ich finds auch Top, ich mach zwar mit meinen DK Tank in Naxx wenn ich DD Equip anzieh auch um die 2k dps aber wenn ich dann noch auf dd skillen kann während des Raids werden dann wohl locker 2,5-3k drinnen sein.


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

Heh Ohrensammler, Du hast da was vergessen. Ich zeig Dir mal die alte Liste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Also hier die aktuelle Liste:
> 1. Jeder Deff-Tank und Heiler hat endlich die Möglichkeit, sich ne Farmskillung zuzulegen.
> 2. Jeder DD kann sich ne Zweitskillung machen, wie PvP, Farmskillung, Bossskillung oder Spassskillung
> 3. Jeder Verstärkerschamane und Eulenkind hat endlich die Möglichkeit, sich ne Heilskillung zuzulegen.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (10. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wer hat besonders einen Vorteil davon
> 
> - Tanks (speziell Krieger Tanks) die endlich vernünftig 1) Questen könne 2) Dailys machen können 3) PvP machen können


als deffgeskillter kann man ganz hervorragend questen und auch dailys machen. sogar PvP geht (einigermassen).
habe das argument schon häufiger gelesen aber die mär vom deffkrieger der minuten für einen mob braucht sollte eigentlich langsam vergessen sein^^.

ansonsten hast du recht, gerade was raids und gilden mit relativ geringem pool an ersatzspielern angeht.


----------



## Bluebarcode (10. Februar 2009)

also ich find das klasse, kann mitm jäger die PVP skillung und die PVE skillung spielen, und mim pala dd/heal oder tank/heal - ich hab mit beiden chars sicher schon jeweils 15mal umgeskillt - spar ich mir in zukunft haufenweise gold - auch bei den glyphen!

und wem das gegen den strich geht - der soll es einfach nicht nutzen - bzw einfach mal testen und dann drüber urteilen!

mfg


----------



## vickie (10. Februar 2009)

Soo jetzt geb ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu....

Das ganze hier hat vor und Nachteile.
Ich les die ganze Zeit hier, ohhh WoW geht den Bach runter, alle wünschen sich einen classic Realm weil es so einfach geworden ist......
Aber überlegt dochmal, 5% der "gesamten" WoW Spieler sind raidaktiv.
Der rest questet, macht bissl PvP oder mal eine Hero.
Vll sammelt er auch nur Archivments.......
Über den Daumen gerechnet spielen 11Millionen Menschen WoW.
Jetzt mal die Frage an euch, wer ist euch wichtiger, die 5% aller Spieler die Raiden und alles wieder schwerer möchen ODER die 95% den es so gefällt wie es ist / wird?
Und da es hier um eine sehr große Menge an Geld geht kann mir keiner von euch sagen: Mhhh also die 5% die raiden gehn finde ich so geil ich leg das Spiel jetzt nur auf die aus.....".
Und wenn ihr WoW wirklich alle so kacke findet und ansich garkein bock mehr drauf habt und das Spiel ja auch "langsam" den Bach runter  geht wie viele meinen, macht was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal nebenbei, selbst wenn 1-5Millionen Spieler aufhören weil alles so Kacke ist, es bleiben dann immer noch 5-6 Millionen was auch noch genug Geld ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Spiel, der Dual Specc hat vor und Nachteile.....
Er kann vll den Tank und Heilermangel beheben aber sicher ist das auch nicht.
Die Idee ist ja ansich auch echt nicht schlecht.

Und an alle Motzköppe hier, der Dual Specc wurde von Spielern vorgeschlagen und von Blizz umgesetzt.
Blizz hatte die Idee dazu erst garnicht.
Fazit: Ihr seit selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es war euer Wunsch....


----------



## Acho (10. Februar 2009)

Von mir ein GANZ KLARES JA für dual Specc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum?

Weil mann endlich nich ewig nach Tanks oder Heiler suchen muss.Jetzt sagen viele,einer der Tank spielt kann nich heilen u.s.w aber das is volkommen Quatsch.

Was ist denn mit den die mehrere chars haben und auch einen Char als heiler spielen? Die beherschen auch das heilen also heult deswegen nicht rumm!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn jeder beim Looten gleich von anfang seine Mainskillung Preisgibt und Fair spielt gibt es auch hier keine Lootprobleme.

Aber ich würd auch gerne mal die Bestätigung schriftlich haben bzw. nen link oder so wo es denn genau drin steht das Dual Specc mit dem nächsten Patch kommt.


MfG
Acho


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Februar 2009)

Jahmaydoh schrieb:


> als deffgeskillter kann man ganz hervorragend questen und auch dailys machen. sogar PvP geht (einigermassen).
> habe das argument schon häufiger gelesen aber die mär vom deffkrieger der minuten für einen mob braucht sollte eigentlich langsam vergessen sein^^.
> 
> ansonsten hast du recht, gerade was raids und gilden mit relativ geringem pool an ersatzspielern angeht.



Also ich hab einen Def geskillten Krieger den ich auf 80 gelevelt habe und dazu eine Verstärker Schami den auch auch auf 80 gelevelt habe. 
Du hast im Prinzip recht, man bekommt auch den Def Tank gelevelt aber grade im Vergleich zu dem Schami sind die Unterscheide eklatant, speziell was die Geschwindigkeit angeht. Wirklich Spaß hat (zumindest mir) das nicht gemacht.


@ Davatar

Lol  danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ganz vergessen, aber wahr!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

Ich finds kuhl :>
Ist nur die Frage.. was spiel ich eher.. Shadow oder PvP Diszi *-*
Wobei der Holybaum ansich ja PvPtauglicher gemacht werden soll ..mhh
Mal kucken :x

@Acho: Signatur zu groß ;P


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wobei der Holybaum ansich ja PvPtauglicher gemacht werden soll ..mhh


Das halt ich für ein Gerücht ^^


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das halt ich für ein Gerücht ^^


*
Priester*
    * Wir arbeiten daran, dem Heilig-Baum mehr Nutzen im PvP zu geben.
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...71649&sid=3


:>


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *
> Priester*
> * Wir arbeiten daran, dem Heilig-Baum mehr Nutzen im PvP zu geben.
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...71649&sid=3
> ...


Auch wenns blau da steht halt ichs für ein Gerücht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (10. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Auch wenns blau da steht halt ichs für ein Gerücht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


4 Jahre Holypriester geben einem da gewisse Erfahrungswerte^^


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

Hihi ^^
Naja bei mir ja nur ein Jahr Holypriest.. aber immerhin :>
Die Hoffnung ist da ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (10. Februar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung ist da !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und die stirbt ja bekannterweise zu letzt.

Und wenn doch rezz ich sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossiwow (10. Februar 2009)

TheOlimar schrieb:


> Lass mich raten du bist entweder Schurke oder Mage. Weil du kannst ja eh deine "PvE" Skillung fürs PvP benutzen. Dual-Specc bringt fasst nur Vorteile mit sich. Der einzige Nachteil den ich sehe das noch mehr typen die noch anfänger sind und sich nicht mit der Klasse so gut auskennen dann als heiler oder tank versuchen... aber mir ist das eh egal unsere Gilde hat mehrere Hybriden und für die (inklusive mir) kommt das nur zu recht, weil dann bin ich DD oder Heiler ohne dauernt 50g auszugeben da wir eben beides brauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Haha ne falsch geraten ich zock nen priester und nen jäger xD

Nur mal so als Anmerkung. Hdz4 wurde gemacht weil zuviele n00bs geheult haben sie wollen den bären aus ZA.
und damals hat kener geheult das die bären nur für die besten sind die es schaffen den time zu rettn.
Und jez jeder möchte gern n00b Mr G!mP un haste nit gesehen kann mit seinen null erfahrungen alles erreichen was
die leute in BC stunden und wochenlang verfolgt haben. für mich is Wotlk ein totaler lowBlow.
Tief geschlagen mit viel kraft aber am ende enttäuschend. Man ich wünsch mir BC zurück.
Und nein mit den zitaten: geh doch WAR spielen. Ich bin ein pvpler un bin im dicksten dreck vllt mal 2 mal im monat meine pvp daily machen.
mal schauen was mit ulduar und der eiskronen zitadelle kommt. wenn da alles noch mehr absackt ab ich ja immernoch ebay was mir einen schönen urlaub schenkt
für meinen Account. Alle Pur DD´s werden ins graß wenn nurnoch off krieger rumdackeln und was von dps aggro L2P , wo war der heal, need bubble usw flamen.
für mich is das der schritt in einen Hunde-Kacka-Haufen mit dem dualspec. manchen DD´s bringt es ja gar nichts. Wenn du als jäger im SV tree am meißten dps fährst wozu brauchst du dann ne andre skillung?


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

Ossiwow schrieb:


> für mich is das der schritt in einen Hunde-Kacka-Haufen mit dem dualspec.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tut mir leid Dir das mitteilen zu müssen aber denkst Du Du wirst mit solchen Aussagen ernst genommen? Ich denke eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KayaDiabolin (10. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde die Idee des Dual Specc super! Dann kann ich endlich die Skillungen ausprobieren, die mir bisher durch mangelnde Geduld beim Leveln (und mangelndes Gold zum Umskillen ^^ ) verwehrt blieben.

Da meine beiden Mains Hexe und DK sind, stellt sich mir auch das Equip-Problem nur in geringerem Masse (höchstens, wenn ich mit dem DK tanken möchte). 
Ich denke, dass diese Neuerung ein guter Ansatz ist und dem Heiler- und Tankmangel im Spiel - wenigstens ein Bisschen - entgegenwirken wird/kann. In unserer (relativ kleinen) Gilde musste schon so mancher Raid abgesagt werden, weil alle die sich angemeldet haben DD sind. Manche könnten zwar tanken/healen, haben aber keine Lust umzuskillen und/oder kein entsprechendes Equip.

Und noch etwas: @ alle die WoW im Allgemeinen und DualSpecc im Besonderen dämlich finden usw: 

1. Ihr müsst das neue System nicht verwenden, genauso wenig wie jeder die Rundum-Charakteranpassung verwenden muss (über die bisher mindestens genau so viel gewhined wurde.) 
Es ist jedem selber überlassen ob er es will oder nicht, aber da es lange schon ein Wunsch der Spielerschaft war, ist völlig logisch dass Blizz darauf eingeht. Der Kunde ist König, und was der Kunde will, das wird gemacht. 
Ist schliesslich auch in RL so, ohne diesen Grundsatz könnte keine Unternehmung auf Dauer überleben.

2. Wenn ihr dieses Spiel wirklich so mies findet, dann hört doch einfach auf damit. Klar, wurde schon hundert- und tausendfach gesagt, aber offenbar sind einige einfach zu doof (oder was auch immer) um diesen Rat auch wirklich zu befolgen. Also nochmal: Es zwingt euch keiner zu zocken - ausser vielleicht ihr selbst. Sucht euch doch etwas anderes was euch Spass macht, wo eure Ansprüche erfüllt werden. Klar braucht man nicht immer alles an einem Spiel gut zu finden, aber immer und ständig herumheulen - und dann DOCH weiterspielen - DAS ist erbärmlich.

Just my Senf


----------



## Odis74 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich halte vond er Dualskillung überhaupt nichts. Höchstens einen gesonderten Baum rein für PVP der aber in PVE absolut nicht benutzt werden kann. Also eine absolute trennung von PVP und PVE. Ansonsten halte ich von diesem Patch nicht besonders viel.
Das Spiel verkommt immer mehr zum PVP, aber dafür war es glaube ich damals nicht wirklich entwickelt worden.
Im großen und ganzen geht die individualität der einzelnen Klassen verloren. Warum behält Blizzard nicht die Stats wie sie vor der Erweiterung wahren? 
Schöne schwere Bosse die man eigentlich nur in einer guten und ausbalancierten Gruppe schaffen konnte.
Wo is denn noch die herausforderung im Spiel zur Zeit? Naxx? Malygos? all diese Raids sind nicht mehr mit BT oder Sunnwell zu vergleichen. 
Im Moment ist es doch einfach nur eine reine Item- und Erfolgspunktejagd.

In dem Sinne.....


----------



## Darerus93 (10. Februar 2009)

Naja ich finds net so toll... Erstens Kostets immer noch was nämlich das gleiche wie vorher und ich selbst als heal priest bin nihc davon begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dadurch das jetzt jeder wiedermal alles ist wirds für mich wieder schwerer eine Grp für ne Hero oder nen Raid zu finden. Hab auch schon genug Thearts darüber gibt wo sich alle beschweren das alle Klassen Kaputt gehen weil jeder Healen, Tanken und Dmg machen kann, aber dann finden alle Dual-Spec super. Ich find das System macht WoW so ein bischen kaputt


----------



## 64K (10. Februar 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> das potentielle Heiler oder Tanks geflamt werden könnten so nach dem Motto:



Da gibts immernoch die 2 alten Ausreden
a.) kein Equip
b.) beides auf DD gelegt

Schlimmer stell ich mir vor, dass sicher demnächst einige
erwarten dass ein Schurke / Mage / Hexer auf Heal umskillt...


Nein ich finde Dual Specc gut (mehr Freiheiten); allerdings befürchte ich dass reine
Klassen (Schurke / Hexe / Mage / Jäger ) stark das nachsehen haben.
Vergelter & Eles machen - meiner Meinung nach - schon sehr viel Schaden, CC wird nicht gebraucht.

Ich ärger mich eher über den kommenden Manareg patch.
Dann sollte das Manareg dieser Klassen (bzw. die Energie) so gepatcht werden, dass diese nicht
so schnell oom gehen wie die Hybriden (Ele, Vergelter, Shadow, Furry).

Wobei ich hab ja noch die Hoffnung, dass CC bald wieder benötigt wird.
Allerdings CC in Bosskämpfen ? Das gabs noch nie ;-)
(Okay Lurker @ SSC, ist mal eine Ausnahme)


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

Darerus93 schrieb:


> Naja ich finds net so toll... Erstens Kostets immer noch was nämlich das gleiche wie vorher und ich selbst als heal priest bin nihc davon begeistert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetzt mal im Ernst: Hattest Du als Heilpriester jemals das Problem dass Du keine Gruppe gefunden hast? Ich denke nicht und ich denke auch in Zukunft wird sich das nicht ändern. Und kosten tuts wesentlich weniger, da man jetzt nicht mehr andauernd umskillen muss um zu farmen und zu heilen sondern man macht 1x die beiden Skillungen und die lässt man dann wieder bis zum nächsten Patch.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2009)

64K schrieb:


> Schlimmer stell ich mir vor, dass sicher demnächst einige
> erwarten dass ein Schurke / Mage / Hexer auf Heal umskillt...



hm naja zumindestens die hexer wären als heal nicht viel nutzloser als im moment ohnehin schon wenn man sich das ma anguckt im moment... ^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

64K schrieb:


> Schlimmer stell ich mir vor, dass sicher demnächst einige
> erwarten dass ein Schurke / Mage / Hexer auf Heal umskillt...




Wie soll das denn gehen - nun übertreibt mal nicht...



> Nein ich finde Dual Specc gut (mehr Freiheiten); allerdings befürchte ich dass reine
> Klassen (Schurke / Hexe / Mage / Jäger ) stark das nachsehen haben.
> Vergelter & Eles machen - meiner Meinung nach - schon sehr viel Schaden, CC wird nicht gebraucht.




Jo, die machen viel Schaden, haben sie vor Dual-specc und auch nachher und Jäger,Hexer,Schurken.Mages,machen genausoviel Schaden.
Schonmal einen guten HM oder SV-Jäger im Raid gehabt? hmmm.

Warum haben die Klassen nachsehen? Hexer porten,geben GS,haben Wichtel,Schurken können unterbrechen,Gifte, Mages stellen Tische und buffen,
Jäger hmm..MM geben AP-Buff,BMs +3% DMG for all,SV Manareg.

Glaubst du allen ernstes ein Raid besteht in Zukunft nur mehr aus ner Mischung aus Dudus,Paladinen,Schamanen und Priestern? 

20 Tanks und 5 Heiler - oder variierend - könnt bissl dauern und langweilig werden, oder was stellst du dir vor?

Warum sollte man nicht reine DDler mitnehmen? 1-2 Leute die auf Tank/Heal umskillen sind sicherlich praktisch, aber meistens sowieso dabei.



> Ich ärger mich eher über den kommenden Manareg patch.
> Dann sollte das Manareg dieser Klassen (bzw. die Energie) so gepatcht werden, dass diese nicht
> so schnell oom gehen wie die Hybriden (Ele, Vergelter, Shadow, Furry).



So wie ich das gelesen hab, geht es nur um passiven Manareg durch Willenskraft, also zB hotten und dotten und  warten bis man Mana reggt.
Aktiver Manareg durch eigene Skills oder Gruppenfähigkeiten (Shadows,Jäger,etc..) soll wichtiger werden...



> Wobei ich hab ja noch die Hoffnung, dass CC bald wieder benötigt wird.
> Allerdings CC in Bosskämpfen ? Das gabs noch nie ;-)
> (Okay Lurker @ SSC, ist mal eine Ausnahme)




Naja,benötigt.

Bei 25er Kel die übernommenen CC´n kann nicht schaden...Gluth die Zombies Frostfalle oder Frostnova,etc schadet auch nicht, wenn man kitet (was nicht zwingend sein muss, die können auch simpel getankt werden), die Sparkels bei Maly mit DK ranziehen und dann wurzeln und nuken ist auch praktisch (nötig nicht)


----------



## Framos (10. Februar 2009)

Krieger: "hm... ich bin ja eigentlich off, deshalb nehm ich die Plattenstiefel auch noch grad fürs Offequip, stört dich ja nicht lieber DK. Hat dich beim Tankschwert ja auch nicht gestört."

ich sehe es kommen... es wird Toll! Endlich kannich assozial sein! *freu rumtanz*


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

Framos schrieb:


> Krieger: "hm... ich bin ja eigentlich off, deshalb nehm ich die Plattenstiefel auch noch grad fürs Offequip, stört dich ja nicht lieber DK. Hat dich beim Tankschwert ja auch nicht gestört."
> 
> ich sehe es kommen... es wird Toll! Endlich kannich assozial sein! *freu rumtanz*





Das sorgt wohl die meisten - mimimimimi, dann könnten mir ja noch mehr Leute das Equip wegwürfeln.


Und dieselben heulen...mimimimi alle laufen epic rum weils so einfach ist, so aber nicht.

Aber mimimimi, wenn mehr Leute Bedarf auf´s selbe hätten, müsst ich viell. 2-3x mehr in die Ini/Raid gehen um was zu bekommen.


Wenn mir wer was wegwürfelt, Jacke wie Hose wie er geskillt ist, sag ich grz und das war´s.


----------



## Gremu (10. Februar 2009)

vickie schrieb:


> Soo jetzt geb ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu....
> 
> Aber überlegt dochmal, 5% der "gesamten" WoW Spieler sind raidaktiv.
> Der rest questet, macht bissl PvP oder mal eine Hero.
> ...


----------



## Manaori (10. Februar 2009)

Also, an sich finde ich die idee ja klasse. Man hat nicht mehr so hohe umskillkosten, wenn man mal spontan als Heiler oder Tank aushelfen muss, fürs Questen ists gerade für die, die hauptsächlich Heiler/Tank sind, super, usw. Wurde ja alles schon durchgekaut hier. 
Ich hab nur ein Problem damit: Meine Main ist eine Schattenpriesterin, und diese zehn Anfragen pro Stunde "heal?""kansnte bitte das und das heilen?""hey, biste heal?" oder Gruppeninvites und dann "wat, du bist kein heiler? o_O" gehen mir jetzt schon so furchtbar auf den Geist, dass es mir manchmal fast den Spaß an der Priesterin vertut. Ich fürcht,e dass es mit dem Dual Spec noch schlimmer wird. Da viele Leute nicht einsehen wollen, dass Priester durchaus auch Schaden machen können, Paladine nicht unbedingt Tanks oder heiler sein müssen und auch Katzen bzw Eulendruiden durchaus ihre Funktion haben, wird dieses rumgenerve "dann skill halt rasch um, dd ist ja schnell gefunden" usw noch schlimmer werden. ich meine, ich habe nichts gegen Heilung, hab auch schon mal für Raids und so umgeskillt, aber ich will nicht in jeder Ini umskillen müssen, bloß, weil es jetzt möglich ist und sich kein Heiler findet. Und dann noch angemotzt werden, weil ich nicht bereit bin, zu heilen. (Was teilweise aber auch Boss-bedingt ist - lange Zeit hab ich mich an Loken nicht rangetraut, weil ich das mit dem Laufen nicht kapiert hab *g* Wenn ich da geheilt hätte, wär die Gruppe eingegangen. Ist ja auch nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmonsta (10. Februar 2009)

dann heal doch einfach als shadow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .......solange das kein raid is oder ne "schwierige" hero kein problem


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich hab nur ein Problem damit: Meine Main ist eine Schattenpriesterin, und diese zehn Anfragen pro Stunde "heal?""kansnte bitte das und das heilen?""hey, biste heal?" oder Gruppeninvites und dann "wat, du bist kein heiler? o_O" gehen mir jetzt schon so furchtbar auf den Geist, dass es mir manchmal fast den Spaß an der Priesterin vertut.




Ist es so schwer zu sagen: Nein, ich will nicht/kann nicht/ hab kein Equip?

Und wenn wer lästig ist, kommt er auf ignore?


----------



## Thrainan (10. Februar 2009)

Ich finds eigentlich sehr nett. Wir haben in unserer Gilde/raid enormen Tanküberschuß (ja zu viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
und tanks mussten öfter aussetzen als DDler. Habe ich 6 DDler brauche ur 5, muss man ja nur jedes 5te mal aussetzen. Habe ich 3 Tanks brauche aber nur zwei, schats anders aus.


----------



## Knowme (10. Februar 2009)

Ich freue mich gar nicht auf den Patch mit dem Dual Spec, weil Ich als Priester einfach Shadow spielen will, Ich habe keine lust auf's heilen, nicht weil Ich es nicht kann, sondern weil Ich halb BC durch gehealt habe, und deshalb in Wotlk nun bisschen Schaden austeilen will, nur viele verstehen das nicht, mit dem Patch wird dann wieder das rumgenörgel groß.. dann heißt es "Ey, skill um wir brauchen einen Healer!". 
Ich habe da einfach keine lust drauf, die COmmunity ist einfach nicht bereit für sowas, finde Ich!


----------



## Palpertine (10. Februar 2009)

Muß sagen finde das ne super sache. Weil ich nen Tank-Krieger hab und nen Holy-Pala. Mit beiden ist "einfach" mal nen mob umhauen nicht so easy. mit duel-spec könnten beide noch dd werden was das farmen usw deutlich leichter macht. und wegen dem euip, ich werde es machen wie bisher, auf die "mainskillung" bedarf und wenn zb niemend die off-platte braucht nehm ich die bevor sie entzaubert wird.

Das wechseln der Klamotten ist mit Outfitter auch kein ding.

Also abwarten wie das genau läuft. 

Lg


----------



## Sulli (10. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es infach nur klasse .. Bin mit meinen Scharmi gern Heiler ... aber das Questen war nervig mit der Skillung .. endlich kann ich  in Inis Heilen und schneller Questen


----------



## Manaori (10. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer zu sagen: Nein, ich will nicht/kann nicht/ hab kein Equip?
> 
> Und wenn wer lästig ist, kommt er auf ignore?



Okay.. ich war wohl nicht verständlich genug: alleine die dauernden Anfragen, die dadurch ganz sicher nicht weniger werden, nerven entsetzlich. Klar kann ich sagen "Nein, will nicht /Keine Zeit/Kann nicht" etc, aber wenn man nun das DualSpec hat, haben Hybrid-dds wie eben Shadows so gut wie gar keine Existenzberechtigung mehr in normalen Heros. 

Und als Shadow ne hero heilen.. das ist so gut wie unmöglich. oO Ich hab bis level 80 in Inis oft den Heiler gemimt, aber eine Hero ungeskillt heilen ist einfach dumm, das wird dir jeder Schatten- oder auch Heiligpriester bestätigen können. Weil der Heal bei weitem nicht für heiklere Situationen ausreicht, das Mana, wenn man pech hat, nach jeer Mobgruppe neu gereggt werden muss usw..


----------



## Teradas (10. Februar 2009)

Ich finds extrem blöd.
Weil dann wird im Suche Nach Geuppe Channel z.B. ein Tank gesucht.
Ja ok, meldet sich einer mit ich skill eben um.
Aber man weiss natürlich gar nicht ob er/sie Tank überhaupt beherrscht.
Noch schlimmer stell ich mir das bei Heiler vor.


----------



## Eleandor (10. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlich freue mich darauf die skillung bei belieben wechseln zu können, wollte meinen krieger eigentlich als fury spielen bin zurzeit aber doch auf schutz das es mir so leichter fällt auch nachts noch ne gruppe zu finden.

ich tanke zwar gerne aber spiele auch sehr gern nen dd, hab ne zeitlang täglich umgeskillt um mit freunden in die inis zu können. 
ab 3.1 kann ich mir das geld dann sparen und finde so hoffentlich noch besser gruppen.

ach und die sache mit dem equip wegwürfeln is doch blödsinn, im moment sammelt doch auch schon jeder für seine anderen möglichen skillungen das passende equip. bisher hab ich noch nie erlebt das jemand in ner ini jemandem etwas weggewürfelt hat, warum sollte sich das also mit dem patch ändern?
wenn ich ne gruppe zusammenstelle suche ich mir die leute doch eh nach skillung und klasse aus und wer als dd mitkommt würfelt auch auf dd-sachen und net auf tank oder heal außer es hat niemand etwas dagegen.

so ist es im moment und ich denke so wird es auch bleiben....


----------



## Kurusawa (10. Februar 2009)

Knowme schrieb:


> Ich freue mich gar nicht auf den Patch mit dem Dual Spec, weil Ich als Priester einfach Shadow spielen will, Ich habe keine lust auf's heilen, nicht weil Ich es nicht kann, sondern weil Ich halb BC durch gehealt habe, und deshalb in Wotlk nun bisschen Schaden austeilen will, nur viele verstehen das nicht, mit dem Patch wird dann wieder das rumgenörgel groß.. dann heißt es "Ey, skill um wir brauchen einen Healer!".
> Ich habe da einfach keine lust drauf, die COmmunity ist einfach nicht bereit für sowas, finde Ich!


Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht... aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen wie das ist/wird


----------



## Kurusawa (10. Februar 2009)

Knowme schrieb:


> Ich freue mich gar nicht auf den Patch mit dem Dual Spec, weil Ich als Priester einfach Shadow spielen will, Ich habe keine lust auf's heilen, nicht weil Ich es nicht kann, sondern weil Ich halb BC durch gehealt habe, und deshalb in Wotlk nun bisschen Schaden austeilen will, nur viele verstehen das nicht, mit dem Patch wird dann wieder das rumgenörgel groß.. dann heißt es "Ey, skill um wir brauchen einen Healer!".
> Ich habe da einfach keine lust drauf, die COmmunity ist einfach nicht bereit für sowas, finde Ich!


Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht... aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen wie das ist/wird


----------



## Kurusawa (10. Februar 2009)

Knowme schrieb:


> Ich freue mich gar nicht auf den Patch mit dem Dual Spec, weil Ich als Priester einfach Shadow spielen will, Ich habe keine lust auf's heilen, nicht weil Ich es nicht kann, sondern weil Ich halb BC durch gehealt habe, und deshalb in Wotlk nun bisschen Schaden austeilen will, nur viele verstehen das nicht, mit dem Patch wird dann wieder das rumgenörgel groß.. dann heißt es "Ey, skill um wir brauchen einen Healer!".
> Ich habe da einfach keine lust drauf, die COmmunity ist einfach nicht bereit für sowas, finde Ich!


Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht... aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen wie das ist/wird


----------



## Sch1llman (10. Februar 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Aber man weiss natürlich gar nicht ob er/sie Tank überhaupt beherrscht.
> Noch schlimmer stell ich mir das bei Heiler vor.



ach und jetzt weißt du das?
außerdem werden die leute das ein mal machen, bis sie zugeflamed werden. nächste mal sagen sie dann halt kann ich nicht / will ich nicht / hab kein equip.
und es werder gaaaanz sicher alle "hauptberuflichen" tanks/heiler mit einem mal verschwinden. aus eigener erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass erst, wenn man eine weile tank oder heiler gesucht hat (als heiler sucht man meistens tank^^), sowas aufkommt wie "ich kann´s mal probieren" usw.
wenn dann jemand sagt: "nö, kb auf noob tank", wird halt weiter gesucht^^
(halbe stunde später heißt es dann: "ach, probier es doch einmal" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Seryma (10. Februar 2009)

Kommt der patch morgen?! Also am 11.02. ?!


----------



## imbalol (10. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das super.
Da jetzt die DD's die vor WotLK Heals und Tanks waren
und nur wegen den Hochleveln auf 80 umgeskillt haben
und jetz nimmer umskilln wollen, auch zum Zug kommen


----------



## Bankchar (11. Februar 2009)

Auf die Frage ob Dual-Specc mit 3.1 kommt, meinte Wrocas: 



> Ein solches System ist für die Zukunft geplant, aber wir können derzeit keine genauen Versprechen über das Datum oder die genaue Mechanik machen.



Also nicht zu früh freuen :>


----------



## Devil4u (11. Februar 2009)

Nun Dual spec hab ich mir damals mit meinem Schurken den ich mal hatte gewünscht, viele sagen zwar dass man mit dem Schurken pvp und pve mit der gleichen Skillung machen kann, stimmt aber eigentlich nicht. Früher mit 70 hatte ich eine Combat Skillung für PvE und eine Täuschungsskillung für PvP... der Durchgehende DMG Outbut beim Combat Schurken war im PvE Notwendig und für Raids nahm man lieber einen Combat mit wie einen Täuschungs Emo Schurken wie er zu tausenden in den BG's und in der Arena rumhüpfte.
Auch ein Mage muss jetzt nicht mehr zwingend im PvE mit seiner Eisskillung rumballern sondern kann sich jetzt für PvE etwas raussuchen was nicht verlangsamt und zum Kiten gedacht ist sondern was einfach nur rein Rummst... 
Ich versteh also die Leute nicht die sagen für DD bringts nichts... aber naja... jedem seine Meinung... ich finds auf jeden fall cool...


----------



## Dryadris (11. Februar 2009)

Die reinen DD-Klassen die man noch von Classic WOW kennt, gibt es nicht mehr und es ist eine Sache, die man wohl oder übel akzeptieren muss. Aber noch immer gibt es etwas, das einer Klasse eine Mitnahmeberechtigung gibt und wenn es auch nur solche Sachen wie Gesundheitsstein oder Portal ist.

Ich sehe bei Dual Spec im Moment mehr Vorteile als Nachteile. Heiler und Tanks können jetzt genauso locker ihre Dailys machen oder farmen gehen wie reine DDs auch ohne jetzt für einen Mob 10min zu brauchen als Tank zum Beispiel. 
Es gibt viele Spieler die gerne PvP und PvE machen aber nicht jeden Tag mehrfach umskillen wollten/konnten und die haben jetzt eine große Erleichtung. 
DD-Klassen können genauso ihren Vorteil daraus ziehen und sei es nur um sich dem vorhandenen bzw nicht-vorhandenen Raidsupport anzupassen. Sei es jetzt das Hitcap oder der Manareg. 
In Raids ist es oft genug so, dass es Bosse gibt wo 2 Tanks sinnvoll wären und Bosse wo man nur einen Tank brauch, dafür einen DD mehr. Oder Bosse wo 3 Heiler sicherer wären als nur 2 und beim nächsten Boss ist es wieder umgedreht. 
Raids werden somit flexibler gemacht, was aber nicht heißt, dass man nur noch Hybriden in den Raid mitnimmt, weil man dadurch ja wieder den Mangel an den entsprechenden Buffs usw von den Klassen, auf die man wegen den Hybriden nicht mitgenommen hat, verzichten müsste. Im Endeffekt werden auch mit Dual-Spec die gleichen Klassen wie bisher auch für einen Raid gebraucht, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man eben gewisse Situationen/Bosse effektiver angehen kann. 
Es wird keinem Raid etwas bringen, wenn er zwar lauter Hybriden dabei hat die beliebig zwischen Tank/Heiler/DD wechseln können, aber keiner davon zb Flüche aufheben kann. Ergo keinen Grund zur Panik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Angst man könnte bei der Gruppensuche einem Tank begegnen der eigentlich bisher Heiler war. Mal ehrlich... Bei welcher Randomgruppe weiß ich bitteschön, wie lange derjenige seinen Charakter schon als Tank oder Heiler gespielt hat? Das weiß ich jetzt nicht und Dual-Spec wird daran auch nichts ändern. Es kann mir jetzt passieren dass ich einen Heiler erwische der bisher nur Shadow gespielt hat und genau an diesem Tag umgeskilled hat genauso wie es mir heute passieren kann, dass vor mir ein Tank steht der früher DD war. 

Was das Equip angeht... Wer heute schon keine Sozialkompetenz an den Tag legt, der wird es bei Dual Spec auch nicht tun. Wer sie aber jetzt schon zeigt, der wird sie auch weiterhin zeigen. Schwarze Schafe wird es immer geben ob mit Dual Spec oder nicht. 
Egal in welcher Randomgruppe ich bisher war, es wurde von den entsprechenden Hybridklassen immer gefragt wenn was droppte ob es jemand brauch oder ob er es fürs Second Equip haben könnte und ich bin mir sicher, dass die Leute auch bei Dual Spec weiterhin fragen werden. Wenn jemand dabei war der den Drop für Main Equip brauchte, da wurde gar nicht nach Second gefragt, sondern demjenigen gratuliert.
Solche Sachen sind einfach eine Frage von Sozialkompetenz, Charaktereigenschaften und Erziehung und hat nichts mit den Möglichkeiten im Spiel zum tun. 

Sollte es kommen werde ich diese Möglichkeit auf jeden Fall nutzen. Eine Skillung für Raids mit entsprechendem Support und eine Skillung ohne entsprechenden Support. Somit ziehe ich als reine DD-Klasse auch meinen Nutzen aus Dual Spec


----------



## derbolzer (11. Februar 2009)

also ICH als paladin finde das eine Klasse aktion den ich als Holypala kann dann endlich neben nax 25 ec mal auf DD umskillen und dailys zu machen oder eben auf tank das weis ich nocht nicht genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ganz klar ein fan davon jehtz schon daher googoo 3,1 patch komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azureus81 (11. Februar 2009)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Egal in welcher Randomgruppe ich bisher war, es wurde von den entsprechenden Hybridklassen immer gefragt wenn was droppte ob es jemand brauch oder ob er es fürs Second Equip haben könnte und ich bin mir sicher, dass die Leute auch bei Dual Spec weiterhin fragen werden. Wenn jemand dabei war der den Drop für Main Equip brauchte, da wurde gar nicht nach Second gefragt, sondern demjenigen gratuliert.
> Solche Sachen sind einfach eine Frage von Sozialkompetenz, Charaktereigenschaften und Erziehung und hat nichts mit den Möglichkeiten im Spiel zum tun.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Und ich hoffe das es auch so bleibt, trotz Dual-Spec.

Nun mal zum Thema.
Wie oft hat man das Problem das der Tank oder Heiler plötzlich weg musste wenn man gerade in einer Instanz ist, und erstmal wieder langes Suchen angesagt war.
So kann ich z.B. schnell mit dem DK auf Tank-Skillung switchen und weiter gehts, einen DD hat man in der Regel schnell gefunden.
Meistens hat man ja das passende Second-Gear dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xydor (11. Februar 2009)

Finde Dual-Spec schon auch gut, aber prinzipiell zu spät: Umskillen kostet heutzutage ja nurnoch n Appel und n Ei.
Sollte sich eigentlich jeder leisten können, ich skill als Schurke auch immer schön brav pro Woche so 4x um und wechsel immer schön brav die Glyphen dazu: Peanuts.
Wenn Dual-Spec kommt, sollten aber die anderen Umskillkosten drastisch angehoben werden (und ja, ich hab auch nen Dudu ...): wem 2 Specs nicht langen, der soll ruhig 500g+ pro Umskilln zahlen dürfen (die alte Kostenreduzierungsmechanik durch Zeit ruhig mit drin lassen).
Das wäre endlich mal ein Schritt gegen die nerfige Mischlingsschwemme (man sieht ja heutzutage fast nurnoch Dudus, Palas ...) ... wer so eine Klasse spielt, der sollte sich ruhig auch eingeschränkt festlegen müssen.

PS.: als Heiler oder Tank ist heutzutage nen Mob umzuhaun so einfach wie noch nie ...


----------



## Lepragnom (11. Februar 2009)

Dual-Specc .. ich brauchs nicht unbedingt, meine Chars sind und bleiben das was mir am meisten Spaß macht. Vielleicht brauche ich deswegen 3 mal länger um mich zu "equippen" wie FOTM-Spieler oder zum Dauerumskillen gezwungene weil ich in bestimmte HCs schwerer reinkomme. Aber das interessiert mich nicht weiter.

Sicher werd ichs auch nutzen, mein Arms-Krieger kriegt als Zweitskillung etwas deffiges verpasst für's Notfall-Tanken, aber das wars auch schon. 


Nur das switchen in einer Instanz find ich dann doch ein wenig übertrieben. Hauptstädte, Lehrer. Da sollte das maximal gemacht werden können. Mit circa 12 Stunden Abklingzeit .


----------



## ArowN (11. Februar 2009)

de facto heißt das doch,dass ich als prädistinierter Hunter mit 2 speccs auf einmal rum rennen kann also sprich 51er MM UND 51 BM??
Ist das richtig?
Wäre ne üble sache


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2009)

Man hat zwei verschiedene Skillungen gespeichert. Eine davon ist immer aktiv, auf die andere kann man umskillen. Unter welchen Bedingungen weiß noch keiner, aber es wird nicht hopplahopp gehen.
Ich sehe einen Vorteil fast ausschließlich für die Hybrid Klassen. Mir als Holypriest wirds gefallen, da man mal auf Shadow umskillen kann, um solo etwas besser vorran zu kommen, oder mal als DD eine Hero zu spielen. Aber Main bleibt weiterhin der Holy.


----------



## Thrainan (11. Februar 2009)

Mir ist auch nicht klar, warum derdualspec den "klassischen" DDlern den raidzugang verwert. Ich brauche immernoch genausoviel DDler/heiler/tanks wie früher. Nur das mal bei ein oder zwei bossen einer der 22 Tanks (mal 10er raid als Beispiel) kurzzeitig als Heiler oder DDler aushilft. Das tun sie ja jetzt auch schon. Unser Tankpala lässt manchmal den Krieger tanken und heilt halt etwas mit. Das kann er in zukunft etwas besser. Und? Warum sollte ich deswegen jetzt nen Magier rauswerfen?


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Mir ist auch nicht klar, warum derdualspec den "klassischen" DDlern den raidzugang verwert. Ich brauche immernoch genausoviel DDler/heiler/tanks wie früher. Nur das mal bei ein oder zwei bossen einer der 22 Tanks (mal 10er raid als Beispiel) kurzzeitig als Heiler oder DDler aushilft. Das tun sie ja jetzt auch schon. Unser Tankpala lässt manchmal den Krieger tanken und heilt halt etwas mit. Das kann er in zukunft etwas besser. Und? Warum sollte ich deswegen jetzt nen Magier rauswerfen?


Und genau das wird es nicht geben. Umspeccen in Instanzen/Raids wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Marienkaefer (11. Februar 2009)

derbolzer schrieb:


> also ICH als paladin finde das eine Klasse aktion den ich als Holypala kann dann endlich neben nax 25 ec mal auf DD umskillen und dailys zu machen oder eben auf tank das weis ich nocht nicht genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin auch Heal-Pala und tu mir eigentlich sehr leicht bei den Dailys.. Ich find es geht recht schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem find ich die Möglichkeit umskillen zu können toll.. Es sind manchmal einfach zu viele Heiler in der Gilde on ^^


----------



## Thrainan (11. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und genau das wird es nicht geben. Umspeccen in Instanzen/Raids wird nicht funktionieren.



Öhm doch wird es geben. Kuckst du hier: http://blue.mmo-champion.com/26/1383276567...r-the-devs.html
Oder hier: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...amp;pageNo=3#49

Wird nur nen paar Silber kosten auserhalb der Hauptstädte.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Öhm doch wird es geben. Kuckst du hier: http://blue.mmo-champion.com/26/1383276567...r-the-devs.html
> Oder hier: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...amp;pageNo=3#49
> 
> Wird nur nen paar Silber kosten auserhalb der Hauptstädte.



Entscheidend wird wohl der CD sein, und über den weiß man leider noch gar nix


----------



## Shadowstar79 (11. Februar 2009)

Twixst schrieb:


> Naja, ich als Damage Dealer finds gut, mich hätte es aber auch nicht gestört, hätte man es weggelassen. Ich werde Frost (PvP und leveln) und Frostfeuer (Instanzen) skillen. Ich finds auch gut, weil man dann schneller Tanks oder Heiler findet.




JA kann ja sein aber Tanken und heilen kann auch ned jeder.. ich will nich mit nem Tank der jetzt deswegen ma eben Tank skillt und nen Heiler der auch keine ahnung von hat in ne inni Raid gehen... ich finde die ganze sache zum REIHERN ^^ Endweder ich skill auf Tank oder eben auf Damage schluss aus !

und das ganze Spiel macht echt langsam keinen spass mehr weil alles so vereinfacht wird..


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Öhm doch wird es geben. Kuckst du hier: http://blue.mmo-champion.com/26/1383276567...r-the-devs.html
> Oder hier: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...amp;pageNo=3#49
> 
> Wird nur nen paar Silber kosten auserhalb der Hauptstädte.


Huch, sorry. War wohl nicht ganz auf dem laufenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reappy (11. Februar 2009)

Ich denk net das sich mehr Tanks oder heiler finden nur weil sie 2 skillungen machen können.
Ich glaube eher das Leute die Hybrid chars haben und jetzt dd geskillt sind sich ein dualspecc ala´ PVE/PVP aussuchen werden.

Bestes beispiel sind wohl die Todesritter, ich habe mit meinem als Frost/unholy, Unholy/Blut und Blut/Frost getankt, Blut/frost gefällt mir zwar am besten, aber prinzipell muss man nur auf Frostpräsenz klicken und ist ein Tank. Und dennoch sind die meisten "nur" dd und würden im leben nie auf die idee kommen zu tanken.

Es wird im endeffekt nur zu flames führen, ich merke es jetzt schon das leute die über stunden gewisse klassen nicht finden sehr unfreundlich werden. Erst gestern  habe ich ne Gruppe für Daylie hc gesucht, als tank habe ich nach 5 minuten ne gruppe gefunden, kurz nach dem invite führte ich mit nem anderen folgendes gespräch:
DerAndere: Heal?
Ich: nö
DerAndere: umskillen?
Ich: ?
Der Andere: Du spielst einen Druiden du kannst heal skillen fals du das noch nicht weist.
Ich: Klar und was meinst du wie lange der Tank lebt wenn ich mit meinem Feraltank set mit 5k mana und 0 ZM heilen versuche?
DerAndere: ...
Ich: ausserdem bin ich schon in einer Gruppe.
DerAndere Ignoriert euch.

Tja und ich sehe weitere solche gespräche in nächster Zeit auf mich zukommen....


----------



## Flipste (11. Februar 2009)

Finds ne super Sache.
Wer nicht umskillen will, der soll es lassen. Deswegen müsst ihr euch allerdings nicht beschweren..
Ich für meinen Teil bin es Leid Tonnen an Gold auszugeben um von PvE auf PvP spec vom Schurken zu wechseln. 
Versteh nicht so ganz, wieso reine DD Klassen nichtmehr in Raids mitgenommen werden sollten.
Zeig mir einen Paladin, der auf dem Gearstand von meinem Schurken ist und mehr Dmg macht..
Bisher hab ich da nix gesehen. 
Gut Shadows und Furys machen ziemlich krassen Schaden. Aber ajo. Wen juckts denn?
Die Leute beschweren sich, dass es ihnen selbst im PvE noch angenehmen gemacht wird.
Eure Sorgen möcht ich haben^^  
Und wer Angst hat, dass einem Gear weggerollt wird.. naja
Wer random Raids geht ist halt selber Schuld. Da macht sowieso jeder was er will.
mfg

ps: Blizzard kann nicht bei jedem Patch überlegen, wie dumm die Spieler sind, die sich flamen von wegen: "du bist Priester, du kannst heilen, also skill gefälligst um!!!"
Wenn sie danach gehen würden, könnten sie das Spiel gleich zu machen


----------



## Elishebat (11. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlich finds klasse. Nicht unbedingt für meinen Main (Mage) aber für meine Twinks (Dudu, Schami und Pala). Neben der Damage-Skillung kann ich mir nämlich auch gleich eine Skillung zulegen, die es mir einfacher macht, Gruppen zu finden, nämlich Heal (Schami/Dudu) oder Tank (Pala) und kann trotzdem gut Leveln.

Zu den Äußerungen, das Spiel würde dann von einer Unmenge unfähiger Tanks/Heilern überschwemmt werden... diejenigen, die es wirklich nicht können, verschwinden ganz schnell wieder von der Bildfläche, da könnt ihr sicher sein. Aber vielleicht ist das für viele eine Möglichkeit, sich mal ans Tanken oder Heilen zu trauen und dabei herauszufinden, dass sie es können. Und letztendlich mußte jeder mal das Heilen oder Tanken lernen...

Und auch einen erhöhten Druck zum Umskillen wird es nicht geben. Schon vor einem Jahr mußte ich mir mit meinem Hordepala immer anhören, ich solle gefälligst umskillen damit ich die Funktion ausüben könne, die der Gruppe von der ich angesprochen wurde noch fehlte. Noch schlimmer war das bei einer Freundin von mir und ihrer Shadow-Priest...

Auch an dem Gerangel um das Equip wird sich mMn nicht viel ändern. Gerade die Hybridklassen (die vom Dual Spec am meisten profitieren) waren schon immer auf ein Zweitequip angewiesen. Mit ein wenig Kommunikation auch in Random-Gruppen sollte das klappen.

MfG, Eli


----------



## Gnap (11. Februar 2009)

Super Idee seit langem, endlich mit dem hexer pvp machen und dann auch noch unter den top 3 im dmgmeter in raids sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! ich mein pve kann man auch gut imn pvp skillung machend och es fehlen halt 1-2 k dps die du einfach ned rausholen kannst... und umskillen für raids die so anspruchslos sind und 3x die woche 100g lassen nene, wird echt zeit das sowas mal kommt!


----------



## Golfyarmani (11. Februar 2009)

Ich freue mich schon auf diese Doppelskillung, dann bin ist weiterhin an 1 Stelle Ele und Heiler an 2 Stelle. Meine Heiler Klamotten habe ich auch schon fast alles zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KlausAndréso (11. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde den Dual-Spec nicht so gut...

Ich bin ein Pala-Tank, aus einer sehr neuen Gilde. Daher ist die Gilde noch recht klein und wenn nicht genug da sind aus der Gilde dann suche ich mir meistens eine random grp um Raids oder Heros zu gehen.

Nun habe ich Angst wenn der Dual-Spec rauskommt und ich mir mal wieder eine Random-Grp suche, dass dann so ein dahergelaufener DD kommt und mir den Platz weg nimmt.

Und ich denke Heal oder DD, wäre eher weniger für mich...

Ich mein warum hat man sich dann die ganze Arbeit gemacht und von der Pike auf das Tanken gelernt und praktiziert?


----------



## David (11. Februar 2009)

Ich freu mich endlich zwischen Eule und Heal zu wechseln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei uns wird eh immer wegen den 5% Crit gemosert, weil unsere beiden Eulen meißt erst später da sind.


----------



## CharlySteven (11. Februar 2009)

KlausAndréso schrieb:


> Nun habe ich Angst wenn der Dual-Spec rauskommt und ich mir mal wieder eine Random-Grp suche, dass dann so ein dahergelaufener DD kommt und mir den Platz weg nimmt.


1. wird ein dahergelaufener dd nich einfach den eqip standard von dir haben
2. will blizzard damit sicherlich wieder die tankknapheit und die healknapheit etwas begrenzen
3. werden die meisten sicherlich als 2. spec pvp machen


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Februar 2009)

Sooo hier die aktuellen infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/underdev/dualspec.html


----------



## Turican (12. Februar 2009)

Ein Burger mit lecker Dualspeck bitte


----------



## Zadius (12. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir länger überlegt ob ich tank als 2nd skill machen soll...
aber ich bin zu dem schluss gekommen das dd einfach mein ding ist.
Also werde ich furor skillen für inis und items aber abgesehen davon als mskrieger rumlaufen
die momentan leider zu schwach sind um als dds in inis mitzukommen.
Und ms ist einfach mein ding. Das und nichts anderes. Aus diesem grund
werde ich immer ms sein und als furor die items sammeln, was einfach
ist da beide fast die gleichen items brauchen. Der ms braucht weniger TW als
der Furor und so kann ich mehr crit sockeln. Stärke etc ist ja gleich...

mfg
zadius


----------



## Dazar (13. Februar 2009)

ich freu mich drauf ... mein shamy hat nun 3 pve gears und eins für pvp ... hoffe bald kommt quatro-spec raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## siberian (13. Februar 2009)

Dual Spec: Absoluter Schwachsinn, aber passt zu WOW in WOTLK Zeiten, immer einfacher, immer bequemer, immer "mainstreamiger". Gott sei dank gibt es WAR, die Alternative für den WOW Classic Spieler, dort herrscht Pioniergeist abseits der ausgelutschten Pfade.


----------



## Turican (13. Februar 2009)

siberian schrieb:


> Dual Spec: Absoluter Schwachsinn, aber passt zu WOW in WOTLK Zeiten, immer einfacher, immer bequemer, immer "mainstreamiger". Gott sei dank gibt es WAR, die Alternative für den WOW Classic Spieler, dort herrscht Pioniergeist abseits der ausgelutschten Pfade.



WAR is Abschaun gegen WoW,und die Spielerzahlen beweisen es


----------



## Harloww (13. Februar 2009)

siberian schrieb:


> Dual Spec: Absoluter Schwachsinn, aber passt zu WOW in WOTLK Zeiten, immer einfacher, immer bequemer, immer "mainstreamiger". Gott sei dank gibt es WAR, die Alternative für den WOW Classic Spieler, dort herrscht Pioniergeist abseits der ausgelutschten Pfade.



Richtiger Pro bist du, muss man dir lassen.


----------



## Refaser (13. Februar 2009)

Ich finde Dual Spec schon sehr nice.

Bin für unsere Raids MT Healer (Paladin) und ausserhalb mal DD , derzeit auch sehr gerne Tank. Durch dailys machen und ein bischen Farmen habe ich zwar genug Gold um immer hin und her zu skillen (manchmal mache ich das 2 mal am Tag, wenn Gildies in Heros wollen, ich auf Dmg bin und mal wieder kein Tank gefunden wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber Dual Spec ist schon sehr nett, wenn ich mir meine Skillung einfach speichern und dann abrufen kann (ich hoffe inklusive Glyphen).

Wenn (!!) man das Equip für die jeweilige Skillung besitzt und die SKILLS, weiß ich wirklich nicht was dagegen Sprechen sollte.

Grüße
Refaser


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Februar 2009)

> Die Spieler werden die Möglichkeit haben ihre Trainer zu besuchen, bei denen sie eine einmalige Gebühr entrichten müssen, um die Funktion nutzen zu können.



bin mal gespannt wie hoch der GOLD betrag werden würd


----------



## Urengroll (13. Februar 2009)

Ich finde Dual Spec kacke. Warum? Einfach so. Demnächst können wir dann nicht nur die Talente neu vergeben, sondern auch noch die Klasse wechseln beim Lehrer und spätestens dann hat sich WoW für mich erledigt......................^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Februar 2009)

das errinnert mich stark an Guild War^^ dort konnte man auch seine 2te klasse ändern^^

gilt für den Post über mir


----------



## Genomchen (13. Februar 2009)

Mal ehrlich^^Es ist schei**egal was ihr denkt, ob der Dual Specc gut ist oder nicht^^ Er kommt, ob ihr Heuler das wollt oder nicht, da habt ihr hier im buffed Forum rein garnix zu sagen, aus basta. Im Prinzip macht ihr hier nur großes Gelabber und in evtl spätestens  nem Monat haben wir den DualSpecc. Ihr tut teils so, als könntet ihr hier was erreichen XD. Der DualSpecc wird kommen, was wollt ihr dagegen tun. Geht ihr Random seid ihr selber schuld, da gibts heute genauso die selben Probleme. Echt geil, wie ihr hier teils ein Thema als sooo wichtig hinstellt, obwohl ihr rein nichts dran ändern könnt. Klar ihr könnt euch Gedanken drüber machen, die aber nur ins Leere gehen, weil der DualSpecc kommen wird. Und ich finds geil xD


----------



## Urengroll (13. Februar 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich^^Es ist schei**egal was ihr denkt, ob der Dual Specc gut ist oder nicht^^ Er kommt, ob ihr Heuler das wollt oder nicht, da habt ihr hier im buffed Forum rein garnix zu sagen, aus basta. Im Prinzip macht ihr hier nur großes Gelabber und in evtl spätestens  nem Monat haben wir den DualSpecc. Ihr tut teils so, als könntet ihr hier was erreichen XD. Der DualSpecc wird kommen, was wollt ihr dagegen tun. Geht ihr Random seid ihr selber schuld, da gibts heute genauso die selben Probleme. Echt geil, wie ihr hier teils ein Thema als sooo wichtig hinstellt, obwohl ihr rein nichts dran ändern könnt. Klar ihr könnt euch Gedanken drüber machen, die aber nur ins Leere gehen, weil der DualSpecc kommen wird. Und ich finds geil xD




Ja, ja und Erderwärmung und Kriege können auch nicht verhindert werden, also lassen wir es gleich bleiben. Also soviel Bullshit auf einem Haufen habe ich lange  nicht gelesen. Wenn sich genung im Offi Forum beschweren, wird sicher doch mal kurz drüber nachgedacht und ob es dann geändert wird, liegt dann bei Blizz selbst. Außerdem kann man doch wohl drüber diskutieren, weil es "noch" kein Dual Spec gibt. Vielleicht läßt Blizzard es ja ganz bleiben. Ich weiß es nicht und du auch nicht..................^^


----------



## ersoichso (13. Februar 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> WAR is Abschaun gegen WoW,und die Spielerzahlen beweisen es


aha und wenn die 9,9 mil. von 10 oder 11? solche "lowbudget" kost fressen bleibt die kost immer noch bescheiden wie dein WOW

dann doch lieber WAR mit einer hand voll *ähm* nicht solchener spieler


----------



## Genomchen (13. Februar 2009)

@Urengroll
Jaja xD geh wieder in deine Groll Höhle^^ Was vergleichst du Kriege und Erderwärmung mit nem Game? Also soviel zu DEINEM Bullshit^^
Wenn du mehr als nur die letzten drei Posts gelesen hättest, dann hättest du evtl festgestellt, dass ich schonmal in diesem Thread was dazu geschrieben hab. Nur kamen danach nochmal 6 Seiten, die nur zeigen, dass Menschen immer das pessimistische sehen, als die Dinge realistisch zu sehen, immer viel rumflennen, anstelle von andern was gönnen.
Ein Mage wird trotzdem seine Skillung beibehalten, oder evtl ne PVP Skillung haben und ned zum Tank oder Heiler werden. Ein Hexer wird trotzdem seine Raidskillung haben und evtl nebenbei seine PVP Skillung haben. Der Unterschied zu davor ist nur, dass ich nimmer 50g zahlen muss und das evtl mehrmals am Tag, sondern wenn nötig wecheln kann. Ein Melee wird deshalb auch ned zum Tank, und wenn doch, dann nur weil er selbst weiß, sein Equip und Skill reichen aus. Oder glaubst du ernsthaft ein normaler Spieler würde es verantworten wollen, vor evtl 4, 9 oder 24 Spielern wie der letzte Depp da zu stehen? Klar, die Deppen gibts sicherlich, aber die sind schnell aussondiert (ich spiele selbst Tank und Hexe, beide 80)
Ja klar und wenn hier und wenn da mimimi kommt, dann nerfen sie auch wieder das und das, schon klar. Aber der DualSpecc ist von der Community erwünscht. Und zeig mir wo sich genug im Offi Forum drüber beschweren. Und wie schon erwähnt, wer in ner RndGrp nach dem DualSpecc zuläßt, dass andere für ihren second Skilltree auf Bedarf würfeln dürfen, der wird zukünftig Probleme haben Mitglieder zu finden.
Und öhhm habe ich es richtig gesehen, dass es schon die Patchnotes für 3.1 gibt? Da steht doch schwarz auf weiß, dass der DualSpecc kommt, mit ner Beschreibung, wie der aussehen wird. Also doch, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das er kommt^^ 
(http://wow.buffed.de/features/4267/allgemeine-aenderungen)
Und um mir klarzumachen, dass es oben Bullshit von mir ist, was ich schrieb, da musst du mir schon mehr als nen drei-Zeiler hinklatschen, du Birkenstockträger^^ Denn da die Patchnotes offenbar schon draußen sind, IST es schei**egal, wie man sich hier den Kopf zerreisst. Klar, WENN im offi Forum, wir sind aber hier im nichts zu erreichenden buffed Forum, du Schlaumeier.

p.s.: wenn du Sarkasmus findest, behalt ihn

p.p.s.: Und um es nochmal aufzugreifen. Bitte...bitte erklär mir, was der DualSpecc mit der Erderwärmung und Kriege zu tun hat? Denn diese Diskussion in diesem Thread kann man im Prinzip von vornherein sein lassen, weil jder ne andere Meinung hat. Kriege und Erderwärmung gilt es aber zu verhindern. In Kriegen sterben tausende Menschen, werden Frauen und Kinder geschändet. Was hat das mit dem DualSpecc zu tun und das die Diskussion hier sinnlos ist? Ich glaub du bist ein bißerl weit von der Realität weg^^ Ich wollt hier schon fast anhängen "du Depp", aber das mach ich nicht, ich denk mir meinen Teil^^


----------



## Urengroll (14. Februar 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Urengroll
> Jaja xD geh wieder in deine Groll Höhle^^ Was vergleichst du Kriege und Erderwärmung mit nem Game? Also soviel zu DEINEM Bullshit^^
> Wenn du mehr als nur die letzten drei Posts gelesen hättest, dann hättest du evtl festgestellt, dass ich schonmal in diesem Thread was dazu geschrieben hab. Nur kamen danach nochmal 6 Seiten, die nur zeigen, dass Menschen immer das pessimistische sehen, als die Dinge realistisch zu sehen, immer viel rumflennen, anstelle von andern was gönnen.
> Ein Mage wird trotzdem seine Skillung beibehalten, oder evtl ne PVP Skillung haben und ned zum Tank oder Heiler werden. Ein Hexer wird trotzdem seine Raidskillung haben und evtl nebenbei seine PVP Skillung haben. Der Unterschied zu davor ist nur, dass ich nimmer 50g zahlen muss und das evtl mehrmals am Tag, sondern wenn nötig wecheln kann. Ein Melee wird deshalb auch ned zum Tank, und wenn doch, dann nur weil er selbst weiß, sein Equip und Skill reichen aus. Oder glaubst du ernsthaft ein normaler Spieler würde es verantworten wollen, vor evtl 4, 9 oder 24 Spielern wie der letzte Depp da zu stehen? Klar, die Deppen gibts sicherlich, aber die sind schnell aussondiert (ich spiele selbst Tank und Hexe, beide 80)
> ...



Das du das in deinen jungen Jahren nicht verstehst, ist mir klar. Wo habe ich bitteschöne geschrieben, dass das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat?
Bitte zeigen! Einfach irgendwelche Sachen hinein interpretieren kann jeder.
Ich bin verantwortlich dafür, was ich schreibe, aber nicht dafür, was du verstehst.


----------

